# What are you doing at this exact moment?



## Ayespacecake (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm bored and curious...and didn't know where start off here.  o-o


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

Ayespacecake said:


> I'm bored and curious...and didn't know where start off here.  o-o



Stuff.  

Stuff probably not appropriate for a public forum.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Drinking soda while browsing forums and checking out shit on Discord.

A man who knows how to multitask? What heresy and black magic is this?!


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 12, 2017)

Typing this response... wait... now I'm posting it.  But now I just went back to add more to my reply so now I'm typing again.  Now I'm going to post it, but now I need to let you know that I'm posting it so now I'm typing again.  When will it end?!  :O


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

Watching a dumpster fire engulf the building next to it.  And by that, I mean killing time on this forum


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

John:
I was working for a bit but now I'm looking for a game with a story in text form and a silent lead where i can read dialogue aloud in the persona of my characters and project myself onto the game universe whilst acting my role. However it also needs a goat playable character. This is problematic. I already tried without whilst doing this in Skyrim and there was no analogue that suited my goat character so it kinda fell flat.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 12, 2017)

At this very moment?


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

Waking up, drinking coffee, summoning cthulhu.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 12, 2017)

Right now? Installing Tumblr for the first time. My kids suggested I do it, but I'm not sure why...


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Drinking a coke, coughed, and continued typing this and then woofed once. :3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 12, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> At this very moment?



Ferromagnetic fluid is amazing to see.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Nov 12, 2017)

Working on comics, doing laundry, and trying not to get overwhelmed and panicked.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 12, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Right now? Installing Tumblr for the first time. My kids suggested I do it, but I'm not sure why...



Turn back.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thinking of something to do, browsing this website in the meantime.


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Stuff.
> 
> Stuff probably not appropriate for a public forum.


I am highly concerned and regret asking



Yakamaru said:


> A man who knows how to multitask? What heresy and black magic is this?!



You are a God that has ascended from the heavens at this point



connortheskunk said:


> Typing this response... wait... now I'm posting it.  But now I just went back to add more to my reply so now I'm typing again.  Now I'm going to post it, but now I need to let you know that I'm posting it so now I'm typing again.  When will it end?!  :O



YOU KNEW THIS WAS YOUR FATE THE MOMENT YOU STEPPED INTO THIS THREAD


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Ayespacecake said:


> You are a God that has ascended from the heavens at this point


Everyone needs a little Deer God in their life! <3





On-topic:

Listening a 4-hour synthwave mix.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 12, 2017)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Turn back.



Oh.  My.  God.


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 12, 2017)

Watching a Twitch VOD while checking different forum topics/discussions


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 12, 2017)

Posting this reply


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2017)

Noting just how empty the fridge and cupboards are, and that I'm also starving, but at the same time, groceries seem so expensive that it's sort of depressing anymore, when I go to the grocery store. So I eat less and less, but worry, I'm not getting enough vitamins and the right nutrition. I guess, partly, it's 'cause prices in the city are higher, and there's not a lotta places close enough to lug stuff back from, with no car. And thus, there is often this grocery void, I am mulling over now, coupled with a general lack of money to afford a whole lot of them...


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 12, 2017)

Reserved_Krolik said:


> Working on comics, doing laundry, and trying not to get overwhelmed and panicked.


Make sure to relax and take a break...don't want you overworking yourself.

Meanwhile, some of y'all need to chill. 



Mabus said:


> Drinking a coke, coughed, and continued typing this and then woofed once. :3


Fucking adorable though


----------



## It'sBlitz (Nov 12, 2017)

Typing an essay for school in the closet of my work as I wait for the next show to get over (I work at a theater)


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 12, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Oh. My. God.


I don't know whether to be pissed at them... or grateful, lol


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 12, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Typing an essay for school in the closet of my work as I wait for the next show to get over (I work at a theater)


Good luck on the essay! And...unless it's just to not get caught or bothered, why in the closet?


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 12, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I don't know whether to be pissed at them... or grateful, lol



Just don't fall into the hell of Tumblr.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 12, 2017)

Contemplating between chicken or mushroom soup for lunch...


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 12, 2017)

eating chips


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 12, 2017)

Ayespacecake said:


> Just don't fall into the hell of Tumblr.


That's the third warning somebody's given me... damn kids. They seemed way too excited. Shouldda known they were up to no good


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Freezing my tail off.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Nov 12, 2017)

Ayespacecake said:


> Good luck on the essay! And...unless it's just to not get caught or bothered, why in the closet?


So costumers don't see. and i'm good to do it so long as I'm not needed


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Eating ice cream. Again.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Poopin' out small butts that poop out even smaller butts that poop Tic Tacs.

Just messin' with you; I'm still freezing my tail off.


----------



## fallout19980 (Nov 12, 2017)

eating ramen


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

About to go on a transportation systems exam D:


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

You gonna fail.

Just messin' with you. You're going to poop out small butts that poop out even smaller butts that poop Tic Tacs. Er, I mean pass.

Good luck with your exam! :3


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 12, 2017)

Cleaning up after the dawgs...


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Waking up, drinking coffee, summoning cthulhu.



phnglui mglw nafh cthulhu r'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 12, 2017)

Drinking tea, and browsing amazon for christmas gift ideas..


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2017)

Hoping too much water didn't boil out of my water I'm heating for Ramen noodles, from being distracted by this forum.

Edit: And I am safe...these are 'Top Ramen'...I guess as opposed to middle, or lower Ramen...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

I am sitting here like a fucking retard while grinning for no reason. Guess the amount of fun have built up on the forum or something.

Also, music!


----------



## Ginza (Nov 12, 2017)

Binge watching a show


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Binge watching a show


Which? 3:<


----------



## Ginza (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Which? 3:<



Hemlock grove! Pretty nice show, not been paying too much attention to it though hehe


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Psh

You should watch shows *I* like to watch. They're much better.


----------



## Simo (Nov 12, 2017)

Drawing a bath...not on paper, but as in filling the tub...it's cold, and I need to relax, and also, smell all pretty!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 12, 2017)

Starving.... -^-


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2017)

Putting off sleep whilst listening to some good tunes


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 12, 2017)

wondering if making a fursuit is better than having another person make one


----------



## Saiko (Nov 12, 2017)

Waiting on my pizza to get here.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

figuring out how to design pizza themed character class for goat themed RPG


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Start with pepperoni, then go from there.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Start with pepperoni, then go from there.


you fool it's a goat themed game. it has to be spinach feta. lol


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Fine, as long as there's no anchovies. I don't mind them but everyone else does. That class won't be very popular with anyone if there's anchovies on it. It will be a total failure and then become a well saught after cult-classic that anchovy fans will cling to for decades to come years after it's faded into obscurity.


----------



## Amiir (Nov 12, 2017)

Me? Oh I'm just stroking my...

Lol just kidding. I was listening to some soundtrack from Medal of Honor Rising Sun. Nostalgia. I was also heading to bed this very moment. Very exciting stuff, I know


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Fine, as long as there's no anchovies. I don't mind them but everyone else does. That class won't be very popular with anyone if there's anchovies on it. It will be a total failure and then become a well saught after cult-classic that anchovy fans will cling to for decades to come years after it's faded into obscurity.



like that one episode of futurama


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 12, 2017)

Drinkin' beer


----------



## Arwing Ace (Nov 12, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Me? Oh I'm just stroking my...
> 
> Lol just kidding. I was listening to some soundtrack from Medal of Honor Rising Sun. Nostalgia. I was also heading to bed this very moment. Very exciting stuff, I know



No kidding... so was I.


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 12, 2017)

Watching furry vines on youtube


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 12, 2017)

Eating homemade fries ^-^


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 12, 2017)

Work, esss hell


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2017)

Shitposting on FAF and thinking about all those adorable kittens running around... They need my attention. :Y



GarthTheWereWolf said:


> At this very moment?


Kind of reminds you of a slug, don't it?


----------



## BloodEclipse (Nov 12, 2017)

I am watching youtube videos, and contemplating what the heck I should do after drawing.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 12, 2017)

Reading this thread.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 12, 2017)

Taking a break from working on my already late as hell commissions XD


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 13, 2017)

Because I can't seem fall asleep tonight.


----------



## Amiir (Nov 13, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> No kidding... so was I.


Mah nigga. That's the track that plays in that level where you get the Welrod for the first time, no? The one where you steal the nazi's uniform, at night. Lol put like this it sounds kinda kinky






Either way, excellent soundtrack for such a forgotten game. Good taste too, much like mine of course


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 13, 2017)

Starting work, making coffee, reading emails -- and hoping FAF has a little less drama today


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 13, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Starting work, making coffee, reading emails -- and hoping FAF has a little less drama today



We call all only hope lol

Walking to work.  It's not voluntary, but I guess it's free PT.  I can live with that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2017)

Watching a Sargon of Akkad video.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 13, 2017)

Drinking coffee, going to read a good book. Healthy life, huh


----------



## Amiir (Nov 13, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Drinking coffee, going to read a good book. Healthy life, huh


Don't know about coffee but reading is healthy for your brain batto. I know I should do that more lol


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 13, 2017)

Amiir said:


> Don't know about coffee but reading is healthy for your brain batto. I know I should do that more lol


Oh, yes, it is! In fact, I bought myself a lot of books with backwards letters - people say it improves deduction or something.


----------



## Amiir (Nov 13, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Oh, yes, it is! In fact, I bought myself a lot of _*books with backwards letters*_ - people say it improves deduction or something.


They exist?? Well color me surprised. The more you know right? Keep up the good work, gotta maintain that title


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 13, 2017)

I just munched up a handful of Atomic Fireballs and now my eyes feel menthol.


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 13, 2017)

Posting this.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2017)

Watching a Jordan B. Peterson speech/talk.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 13, 2017)

Trying to draw. Well, I'm not disgusted yet, so I guess this is fine.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 13, 2017)

Debugging enemy combat animations for tall or short cover.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 13, 2017)

Contemplating getting up and making some dinner


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

lol praying to not get another call


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 13, 2017)

Sitting in an old chair, with a laptop in my lap, with the tv on for background noise while my cat sleeps next to me


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

still praying to not get a call


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 14, 2017)

I honestly wish I could reply to every one with ease. But at the current moment



Shoiyo said:


> Sitting in an old chair, with a laptop in my lap, with the tv on for background noise while my cat sleeps next to me



Some how, imagining that sounds so comforting.  I hope your night stays peaceful 



Fuzzylumkin said:


> still praying to not get a call



People annoying the shit out of you with calls lately? o-o


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Ayespacecake said:


> I honestly wish I could reply to every one with ease. But at the current moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol... yes! I work for a call center....I'm at work... I want people to stop calling me


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm thinking of making coffee but instead I'm typing this, in this exact moment.


----------



## Ayespacecake (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol... yes! I work for a call center....I'm at work... I want people to stop calling me



OH. For fucks sakes 

Shit, if they want help, tell their asses to search it up or act like the ringings gotten you deaf. You got better things to do. 



Rimna said:


> I'm thinking of making coffee but instead I'm typing this, in this exact moment.



I'd be judging you but our timezones are probably flipped. >-> go make it~


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Ayespacecake said:


> OH. For fucks sakes
> 
> Shit, if they want help, tell their asses to search it up or act like the ringings gotten you deaf. You got better things to do.
> 
> ...



exactly... I need to catch up on the forums! I'm glad you understand


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Trying to go to bed after I inhaled a bunch of car exhaust fumes due to starting my car in my garage (doors were open, and car doesnt move). Im very light headed XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Trying to go to bed after I inhaled a bunch of car exhaust fumes due to starting my car in my garage (doors were open, and car doesnt move). Im very light headed XD



do we need to have an intervention? are you trying to self harm...?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> do we need to have an intervention? are you trying to self harm...?


Nope just the life of rebuilding cars. I had to start my engine but it was raining outside and didn't want to get my engine wet so I was running it inside my garage. Big mistake XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

you should come over and work on my car too


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> you should come over and work on my car too


I don't think I live too far from you


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't think I live too far from you



youre in Vancouver bc?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> youre in Vancouver bc?


Yup, Just outside of Vancouver


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Yup, Just outside of Vancouver



lol I'm Vancouver Washington... most people forget there is another Vancouver, but technically its only 200 miles or so... why didn't you make ANW btw?! it was so close to Vancouver bc


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol I'm Vancouver Washington... most people forget there is another Vancouver, but technically its only 200 miles or so... why didn't you make ANW btw?! it was so close to Vancouver bc


Mostly beacuse of I dont have very much time or money to throw around, all of the money I was planning for a suit is now going towards cars and tools. But I might go to Vancoufur with a friend in 2018.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Mostly beacuse of I dont have very much time or money to throw around, all of the money I was planning for a suit is now going towards cars and tools. But I might go to Vancoufur with a friend in 2018.



I really want to go to that but I don't know if I can swing another con so soon after this one, seriously though... had you told me you were so close, I would have just let you crash in my room and you only would have needed to pay to get into the con


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I really want to go to that but I don't know if I can swing another con so soon after this one, seriously though... had you told me you were so close, I would have just let you crash in my room and you only would have needed to pay to get into the con


Thanks! But it would probably be weird hanging around a 18yr old college student XD. well I should probably go to sleep I have to wake up at 4 for school


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Thanks! But it would probably be weird hanging around a 18yr old college student XD. well I should probably go to sleep I have to wake up at 4 for school



pfft no... youre my friend, and we're both furs... there would be no weirdness!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> pfft no... youre my friend, and we're both furs... there would be no weirdness!


Lol, thanks! Well i gotta sleep, have a bearable rest of your shift!


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 14, 2017)

Putting hot sauce in Ramen...


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

talking with my buddy ramjet


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Being awake even though I kinda should be sleeping.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 14, 2017)

Just got home from a late showing of Thor: Ragnarok. 

Loved it! Favorite Marvel movie yet!


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

Just about dumping my girlfriend lol. Now I get to drink an energy drink instead of sleep, because sleep simply aint happening now.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 14, 2017)

Telnac said:


> Just got home from a late showing of Thor: Ragnarok.
> 
> Loved it! Favorite Marvel movie yet!


Saw it twice already , it was great 

Atm I'm making a fursuit head!


----------



## Telnac (Nov 14, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Just about dumping my girlfriend lol. Now I get to drink an energy drink instead of sleep, because sleep simply aint happening now.


If it’s not too personal: why?


----------



## Kebechet (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm breathing, drinking tea, and browsing the forums looking for people looking for commissions.. and typing this. 
I also just realized how late it is.  .___. I need to stop staying up until 3am.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

Telnac said:


> If it’s not too personal: why?


Well, this may sound a bit cliche, but it's complicated lol. Relationships are tough. Working away from home more than half the time is a contributing factor, and it not being fair to expect people to change for you is another. I'm an idealist so I prefer things to work themselves out the way they're supposed to naturally, and I'm a man so I bottle my emotions inside and let them out eventually after they've festered a while. Luckily I generally don't have trouble saying precisely what I mean, and we love each other so now she's aware of the issues and we're okay now.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 14, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Well, this may sound a bit cliche, but it's complicated lol. Relationships are tough. Working away from home more than half the time is a contributing factor, and it not being fair to expect people to change for you is another. I'm an idealist so I prefer things to work themselves out the way they're supposed to naturally, and I'm a man so I bottle my emotions inside and let them out eventually after they've festered a while. Luckily I generally don't have trouble saying precisely what I mean, and we love each other so now she's aware of the issues and we're okay now.


That makes sense. Communication is good. I hope it all works out.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

;3


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Waking up before my alarm clock, as usual. 

And enjoying a peaceful forum


----------



## Okamio (Nov 14, 2017)

AT THIS EXACT MOMENT...
Working on my music and waiting for my foods


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Waking up before my alarm clock, as usual.
> 
> And enjoying a peaceful forum


The trolls will wake soon.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Dongding said:


> The trolls will wake soon.



Not worried in the slightest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Sitting on a train towards work practice. Yay!


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Trying not to die from the cold at a bus stop, and checking facebook to find that my friend sent me random yiff....


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

But why live when it's so easy to just close your eyes and... _succumb_.


----------



## Telnac (Nov 14, 2017)

Dongding said:


> But why live when it's so easy to just close your eyes and... _succumb_.


Because I have sleep apnea. I think even when I’m dead I’ll need to return to life for a fleeting moment just to wake up & gasp for air!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 14, 2017)

i WAS trying to sleep and failing miserably.


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 14, 2017)

At this moment I am about to get out of my truck to go back to work practicing to get welding qualifications... Today is dragging to bad Dx


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 14, 2017)

Literally just looking at maps xD


----------



## Astus (Nov 14, 2017)

Sitting in Environmental Science class, dying because I’m bored and tired


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 14, 2017)

Coffee break.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 14, 2017)

Wandering the depths of insanity, otherwise known as FA.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Watching some camo'ed bike on the Dunlop tires test track behind work.  Might be a Ducati, but it doesnt sound like a V4


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sitting at college waiting until I have to go to work in a few hours, killing time by reading on different political figures and political ideologies on the internet, as related to my course material.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Nov 14, 2017)

chattin with some amazin ppl while i listen to Die Antwoord


----------



## Sagt (Nov 14, 2017)

Making dinner.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

Stroking my beard.


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 14, 2017)

Just pulled into my driveway sitting in my truck replying to this thread.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

How'd it go?


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 14, 2017)

Well Dongding I have to rule it as a success where the post did indeed post.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

No I mean your welding qualifications.


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm just sitting here looking at this dumb thread like everyone else. Killing time before I go to work.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 14, 2017)

farting


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

We are enemies now.


----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2017)

Mixing up a glass of chocolate milk


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

logging into work


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 14, 2017)

Playing with my Rubik's cube waiting for WWE Smackdown at 8


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

3:<


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Sitting here like an idiot, wondering if I should grab something to drink or continue being an idiot.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

watching the girl in front of me wink and be cute lol


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 14, 2017)

Working on my car


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

fighting the urge to tell the next person who calls me bitching about their bill to go fuck themselves


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 14, 2017)

Drinking wine while listening to Julien Baker's music. 


Why am I so gay?


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 14, 2017)

because you are a furry? lol nah, im a furry and im straight


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 14, 2017)

Laying in bed with my pup for it is sleep time.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 14, 2017)

looking up cool stuff.


----------



## Liam The Red (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## LBCicedragon (Nov 14, 2017)

Killing time.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 14, 2017)

take that you hurtful dictator


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 14, 2017)

Watching Air Crash Investigation. Cause this time:


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

counting down the seconds until I can pause out and go smoke


----------



## Pinkaap (Nov 15, 2017)

Drinking coffee and putting off studying


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

trying to be quite so i don't wake the neighbors.

failing.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

wondering why that pixelated neighbor is being so damn loud


----------



## Kebechet (Nov 15, 2017)

Realizing that eating a handful of chocolate covered coffee beans might have not been the best idea...because now I might be up all night again.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

least you can keep me company


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

denying art requests


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

asking Jay98 to do some art for me


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> denying art requests


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2017)

Waiting for the day's final lecture to begin


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 15, 2017)

Looking at this thread before I shambles into work.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2017)

Trying to stretch sore muscles before work.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Contemplating how long I'm going to put off leaving for work.  8 hours of desoldering switches, just doesn't seem that intriguing today.


----------



## rknight (Nov 15, 2017)

Studying for major test. (ASE recertification exam )


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 15, 2017)

Browsing a furry forum in an attempt to waste a three hour lunch break.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2017)

Sitting on a bus to work while reading a god damn Furry forum.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2017)

Watching a movie and contemplating the meaning of life; also how tired I am right now but hey, that's part of it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Sitting on a bus listening to dubstep or songs about dicks and cookies.


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 15, 2017)

Watching last nights episode of America Horror Story in my dimly lit living being pestered by my cat for her dinner and listening to the chomping of my dog with his antler.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 15, 2017)

Jigglin' and wigglin'.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 15, 2017)

Dealing with Huion Windows Drivers.  

It's fighting the good fight.


----------



## LBCicedragon (Nov 15, 2017)

Looking for something or someone（furries especially XD） to eat.I failed to have lunch.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 16, 2017)

sitting at home in nothing but a tshirt on, chatting on FA


----------



## Iirah (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm attempting to draw and talk to a friend on steam at the same time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

Watching Vee's "Overwatch is becoming the new Neogaf - a rant -" video.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 16, 2017)

Doing my end of the month report.




kill me now


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 16, 2017)

Being mad at my computer’s sudden disk usage spike.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Going to the zoo OwO


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

Watching Game Grumps
Danny and Arnold are bad a video games


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 17, 2017)

Trying to FC this dang map.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

Picking up jams to fly to


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Picking up jams to fly to


Asking sarcasticcoffeecup for music suggestions


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Asking sarcasticcoffeecup for music suggestions


What do you listen to generally?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What do you listen to generally?


Anything really, it depends on my mood.

It can be go from EDM to Sad songs


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 17, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Anything really, it depends on my mood.
> 
> It can be go from EDM to Sad songs


Alright.
I'm streaming DCS 



And listening to some darkish viking music


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Alright.
> I'm streaming DCS
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I didn't expect to see helos in that game.  I'll have to look into that later.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 17, 2017)

Feeling like an idiot for oversleeping and missing college.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2017)

Listening to this:


----------



## Ki3thrz (Nov 17, 2017)

Drinking wine, eating chocolate, and listening to Alan Watts. I'm just drunk enough to realize that I'm God, and just sober enough to realize how silly that concept is.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 18, 2017)

Hoping i don't get a call


----------



## Simo (Nov 18, 2017)

Straining the stock from some Cornish hens, and finishing them off in the oven, and using said stock to make soup: adding celery, carrots, and waiting for them to get soft, but not too soft.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 18, 2017)

Finishing my sixth crown and Coke. One of those days....


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 19, 2017)

Evaluating my fandom choices


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

Eating "breakfast" and having some lemon ice tea. <3


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

Sammu:
In a fan work of me beating up a Naga persona who vored me in the Naga's fan work without my permission.

Soubi:
Eating up the dead Naga in yet another fan work.

John:
Asking fans to stop making this kind of fan work.

failing.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 19, 2017)

Drinking coffee while sitting alone in my living room.

God that sounds depressing.


----------



## Alstren (Nov 19, 2017)

Playing MechWarrior Online whilst listening to the safety dance


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

Sammu:
zzz

Soubi:
Shh... Sam is sleeping.
Now Jay do you want the green one or the pink one?

John:
Help!


----------



## Dongding (Nov 19, 2017)

Something I shouldn't be...


----------



## Simo (Nov 19, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Something I shouldn't be...



Is that laughing gas (Nitrous Oxide), ya got hooked up, there? 

Well, have fun!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 19, 2017)

Killing time on the forums while my phone recharges. I'm also waiting for a commission to be completed. Damn, I really want that piece of art lol.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> Is that laughing gas (Nitrous Oxide), ya got hooked up, there?
> 
> Well, have fun!


Lol thanks. No it's Furry-surpressant to keep me from yiffing and the like. It's very unprofessional. I don't want to have to start begging people to commission pictures because I lost my job.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

Looking on my phone where the party of adventurers fights versus various creatures in the dungeon. Without my help.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 19, 2017)

Returning to FAF after having a good weekend with a book and some vidyagames. Seeing all the shitposting and political debates, making a decision to return to books before it's too late.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 19, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Returning to FAF after having a good weekend with a book and some vidyagames. Seeing all the shitposting and political debates, making a decision to return to books before it's too late.


Books are always a good fallback option


----------



## Dongding (Nov 19, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Looking on my phone where the party of adventurers fights versus various creatures in the dungeon. Without my help.


BGEE??


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Watching WWE Survivor Series... AMAZING SHOW so far and it looks like AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar up next!!!


----------



## wolvykasu (Nov 19, 2017)

cringing against my caracter I'm evolving and updating. who knew a dragmara gijinka was hard as hell to do '-'


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 19, 2017)

At work, trying to figure out what's wrong with my PC

anyone know a thing or two about VMware, Parallels, VDI and network infrastructure


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Something I shouldn't be...


your cleaning the bathroom at burger king how brave!


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 20, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> your cleaning the bathroom at burger king how brave!


Fucking savage


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 20, 2017)

Watching my niece play with homemade Slime


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 20, 2017)

Deciding whether sleep or posting is more relevant


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 20, 2017)

Writing this post whilst sipping Baileys


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Listening to Ninja sex party on the bus


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 20, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Writing this post whilst sipping Baileys


You're not drinking it from a shoe by chance?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 20, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Playing MechWarrior Online whilst listening to the safety dance



Wow, are those servers still up?  I remember losing sleep when MW4 came out.  I miss my Bushy.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 20, 2017)

Powering down after eating a dish full of treacle toffee.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Watching game grumps


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)

Wondering how many men does it take to fill a bathtub with their semen


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 21, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Wondering how many men does it take to fill a bathtub with their semen





Being concerned now...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 21, 2017)

About to get banned for a while on some other site. lol.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> About to get banned for a while on some other site. lol.


For what reason?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 21, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> For what reason?


3 days for uploading a Metal Church song that had the word "whore". Meanwhile some dude had already bypassed a full album of Slayer and the mods don't even care.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 21, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> 3 days for uploading a Metal Church song that had the word "whore". Meanwhile some dude had already bypassed a full album of Slayer and the mods don't even care.


You better get away from forums with regressive thinking and hive mind


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 21, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> You better get away from forums with regressive thinking and hive mind


I don't do anything of the likes on forums. The only reason I got banned in that place was I just didn't care and the mods there are terrible at their work on so many levels it's hilarious.


----------



## lupi900 (Nov 22, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't do anything of the likes on forums. The only reason I got banned in that place was I just didn't care and the mods there are terrible at their work on so many levels it's hilarious.



Not sure if its a metal site, but metal sites have alway's been full of useless trash. Just like when i posted at metal archives i got ganged on by users to use the stickys. When i made a thread asking for few Drone doom artists since i was ignored, one the mods thought it would great to rename my thread to use the stickys and lock it. Same with Forever doomed lot's of i don't like anything users & ones that got ignorant with anything experimental which played a part of it closing.

Reddit's seem fine rarely any avant/non-metal hate since Sunn is posted freely there. People are much more mature surprisingly enough.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2017)

Work.


----------



## lupi900 (Nov 22, 2017)

Putting music(in flac) on my ibassio, After finding nasty artifacts on majority of my collection when i used lossy.


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 22, 2017)

Debating whether or not to go to school today.  The classes are shortened to only 20 minutes but that didn't stop my first period teacher from scheduling a unit test today.   Wtf


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 22, 2017)

Trying not to pass out due to almost no sleep


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 22, 2017)

lupi900 said:


> Not sure if its a metal site, but metal sites have alway's been full of useless trash. Just like when i posted at metal archives i got ganged on by users to use the stickys. When i made a thread asking for few Drone doom artists since i was ignored, one the mods thought it would great to rename my thread to use the stickys and lock it. Same with Forever doomed lot's of i don't like anything users & ones that got ignorant with anything experimental which played a part of it closing.
> 
> Reddit's seem fine rarely any avant/non-metal hate since Sunn is posted freely there. People are much more mature surprisingly enough.


Oh, that's the thing; it's not a metal site, so you can already tell why it's a problem lol. Ah whatever, I'm not going to pay attention to this now, it was just funny at the time.


----------



## Sarachaga (May 24, 2018)

Working on my thesis


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 24, 2018)

Questionable things.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Sitting in a maths class


----------



## Jaberwocky (May 24, 2018)

Writing this post here :0


----------



## Yakamaru (May 24, 2018)

Eating more ice cream.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 24, 2018)

Sitting on the bus, hoping for a quiet morning.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (May 24, 2018)

I just finished eating breakfast and now I'm just checking my notifications and posting a bit before I start my schoolwork for the day, which I dread :')


----------



## Zorack83 (May 25, 2018)

Not touching myself?!?


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

What? Eating even MORE ice cream?

Good lord, the savagery!


----------



## Guifrog (May 25, 2018)

In front of my PC, leaning myself back and forth, writing a post and drinking some water.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2018)

Watching a YouTuber bring Apple's Idiocy to light. 

Team Android FTW.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 25, 2018)

Sittin in a bus ._.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2018)

Drinking ice tea.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 25, 2018)

Deciding whether I should play Rainbow Six: Siege or Destiny.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 25, 2018)

editing my second youtube video and cringing at my speech impediment.


----------



## Rochat (May 25, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> editing my second youtube video and cringing at my speech impediment.


What's your youtube channel? I'll give you a sub!


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

your mom


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 25, 2018)

Rochat said:


> What's your youtube channel? I'll give you a sub!


its in my signature. But here's the link. bit.ly: Batto Is Outto!


----------



## Simo (May 25, 2018)

Drinking some lime-aid that I made, from limes, simple syrup, water and ice, and it is very refreshing.


----------



## Ginza (May 25, 2018)

Making spaghetti :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 25, 2018)

Eating trail mix and watching scary movies.


----------



## Rochat (May 25, 2018)

Filling out a business license application and struggling with my short attention span.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

i'm doing everything


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 25, 2018)

Drinking cider and talking with my chicken breeder boss about my day.


----------



## DocNonsense (May 25, 2018)

^ Reading what this person said and realising how interesting their life is by comparison


----------



## Some Moron (May 25, 2018)

Trying to win on a thread. I have a lot of free time.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 25, 2018)

Waiting for my train.

CHOO CHOO! -aaaaaaaand there it is!


----------



## Ramjet (May 25, 2018)

Beer...


----------



## Saiko (May 25, 2018)

Downloading the smallest game in my Steam library because I only have 100KBps right now. ;~;


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

D-d-drawring. Peepees.


----------



## Rochat (May 26, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Beer...



My life. 


Dongding said:


> D-d-drawring. Peepees.



I read that as Pepes.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 26, 2018)

In this exact moment I'm looking at Oblivion on steam and wondering why it's 20 euros for a 2006 game.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 26, 2018)

Having some coffee after waking up from a nap, (and reading some postings), right now.


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2018)

Feeding a very noisy cat who woke me up demanding FOOD.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (May 26, 2018)

hitting a brickwall with my editing of my video. 


I'm using lightworks 14 and I'm stuck here. I made a hundred or  so cuts and I need to join them all together into one file.... and I've been searching for hours and getting NO RESULTS. i can't post on their forum due to do some freaking error with captcha  (Thank the gods above that this forum doesn't do that crap when you make a post) So I'm kind of throwing this out to the wind here and hoping theres one furry out there who knows lightworks and can help me out. Because I'm getting ready to pull my damn hair out!


----------



## Ramjet (May 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Feeding a very noisy cat who woke me up demanding FOOD.




At least its an actual need he wants,mine just bugs me and meows at 3am for attention...


----------



## Ramjet (May 26, 2018)

Case in point right now...






Cat logic....Daytime hours,
#Ignore...

Middle of the night....


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> At least its an actual need he wants,mine just bugs me and meows at 3am for attention...



Eating a bowl of cereal now after a certain cat woke me up!

But the meowing for no particular reason is usually scheduled to go from about 5 AM to 7 AM. : P Then, once I leave for work, he just sleeps...


----------



## Ramjet (May 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> Eating a bowl of cereal now after a certain cat woke me up!
> 
> But the meowing for no particular reason is usually scheduled to go from about 5 AM to 7 AM. : P Then, once I leave for work, he just sleeps...




Lol,sounds about right

I love cats...Total A-holes at the best of times,but they know how to sucker you...haha...

Still waiting for my guy to get bored and get off my lap so I can grab another beer....


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 26, 2018)

Messing with a new mechanical keyboard I got while setting up for an RP I'm running.

I get the feeling that a keyboard with LEDs will be a distraction when games get intense, but at least fewer things will get trapped in this keyboard the way the keys are.

I also got a gaming mousepad as well, and I MAY have overestimated how big my existing one was.... 'cause the new one's about FOUR times the size of my old one.


----------



## CMCmaster (May 26, 2018)

waiting for some 3D printer to finish while listening to music


----------



## Narri (May 26, 2018)

Watching youtube and sorting files


----------



## drawain (May 26, 2018)

Listening to 70s - 90s rock... and Spotify ads because they managed to avoid my adblocker. 
And actually trying to do gouache illustrations for uni. But: Procrastinating.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2018)

Enjoying the warmth and comfort of my kingu (seriously these things are amazing) after attending my nephew's 21st, which was fun; even done some karaoke.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Enjoying the warmth and comfort of my kingu (seriously these things are amazing) after attending my nephew's 21st, which was fun; even done some karaoke.


One day I'mma get one. I get jealous every time you bring them up. OMG. Do they have sheep? 3:


----------



## Simo (May 26, 2018)

buying some Balkan pipe tobacco


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Do they have sheep? 3:


Figured you'd be more of a wolf person, but yeah.


----------



## pandasayori (May 26, 2018)

attempting to get out of bed and be productive but failing


----------



## Rochat (May 26, 2018)

Replying to this thread.


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Replying, and doing the same thing everyday.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 28, 2018)

Watching Adventure Time


----------



## theawakening (May 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Watching Adventure Time


"Come on and grab your friends"


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2018)

Listening to some Eurobeat. Again.


----------



## Guifrog (May 28, 2018)

Drawing a free art request while listening to Festa do Interior:


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2018)

Deciding whether or not to _rest my eyes for a minute_. I know where this goes...



Mr. Fox said:


> Figured you'd be more of a wolf person, but yeah.


WO! Thx bru. They're really cheap surprisingly for how well put together they look.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 28, 2018)

Trying to stay awake for a couple more hours. It’s really not that hard, considering I’m so paranoid of bugs in my bed. Every time a leg hair twitches, I have to instantly attack it to make sure it’s not another tick. Don’t you just love spring?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Taking a shet


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2018)

Looking over this forum pretending it's somehow giving my life purpose. Now I have to take a piss, because, y'know, nature calls.


----------



## Horndog (May 29, 2018)

Checking out the forum to see if there is anything interesting.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Listening to some Infected Mushroom.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 29, 2018)

I'm doing four things at once:
1. Doing some route-building in Train Simulator
2. Writing an idea I had for a Tiny Toon Adventures fan-fiction (the scene in question involves Elymra and a squirrel OC I made named Sonya, who is being captured and thrown in a cage by Elymra. . .like usual)
3. Responding to this forum thread.
4. Getting up as soon as I post this comment to pour myself another cup of coffee.


----------



## jtrekkie (May 29, 2018)

Laying in bed, staving off the existential angst with wasted time.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Sitting here sweating like a moron. o.o

I can't do anything with this heat. D:
(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

O.O


----------



## Ramjet (May 29, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Sitting here sweating like a moron. o.o
> 
> I can't do anything with this heat. D:
> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻



You mean you guys actually got rid of that 2 billion metric tons of snow already?


Me,I called in sick for work so thinking chicken soup and tea pretty soon..


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> You mean you guys actually got rid of that 2 billion metric tons of snow already?
> 
> 
> Me I called in sick for work so thinking chicken soup and tea pretty soon..


Lol. That was a decent amount of weeks ago. 

It's only 26C, but damn. I don't like the heat. o.o


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 29, 2018)

Sitting at a table near a lake, in a big district park.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 29, 2018)

Standing by my window, listening for your call
Seems I really miss you after all
Time won't let me keep these sad thoughts to myself
I'd just like to let you know, I wish I'd never let you go
And I'll always love you
Deep inside this heart of mine
I do love you
And I'll always need you
And if you ever change your mind
I'll still, I will love you


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

And I'm just eating chips


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 29, 2018)

Binge-watching Star Trek: Voyager again, because you can never get bored of Star Trek.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Ooh, Is it existential crisis time?


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 29, 2018)

Watch this and tell me you don't get an existential crisis afterwards


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 29, 2018)

Ha ha ha ha ha...

Always.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 29, 2018)

listening to weird music:


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2018)

Sweating still, after my daily exercise. I have a god damn goal to reach. -,-


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 29, 2018)

Oh nothing much, just listening to some songs and stuff.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

I am listening to Come and get your love ~ Redbone, while scoffing crisps and posting this message, while hoping to remember to wipe my search history so my mother can't find out I've been going on this site again.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

Reading through the chat log I have with my ex-boyfriend

Sigh... This isn't healthy.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (May 30, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:
			
		

> I am listening to Come and get your love ~ Redbone, while scoffing crisps and posting this message, while hoping to remember to wipe my search history so my mother can't find out I've been going on this site again



That’s what private browsers are for, silly!


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Being bored listening t0 music while catching up to stuff.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Reading through the chat log I have with my ex-boyfriend
> 
> Sigh... This isn't healthy.


Noooo.... 3:


----------



## zenmaldita (May 30, 2018)

looking for the best hotel in Osaka near USJ for my tired body and soul


----------



## Zamietka (May 30, 2018)

dying
it's waaay too hot and i'm getting ready for moving my ass outside soon x.x


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Driving my division manager to work because he don't take no tram with peasants. He knows I'm putting him in a pinch because I threatened to quit 2 months ago if I wasn't given a promotion. We didn't talk a word about it but I already know I'm getting it! >:3


----------



## Blue Fire (May 30, 2018)

Drinking coffee. During a rainy morning


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

looking at a long list of delayed trains on a digital display in a crowded train station and wondering if I should get a bagel


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

On a bus, burning mobile data and sweating like a pig from bowling.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 30, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> I am listening to Come and get your love ~ Redbone, while scoffing crisps and posting this message, while hoping to remember to wipe my search history so my mother can't find out I've been going on this site again.


That is what a private browser is for!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 30, 2018)

Monsieur Doveteux said:


> That’s what private browsers are for, silly!





Blue Fire said:


> That is what a private browser is for!



I'm not sure, but I think people are trying to tell me something


----------



## fourur (May 30, 2018)

i do rhings nobody care


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 30, 2018)

fourur said:


> i do rhings nobody care


if(this.nobodycares >= marazhu.notice()) {return response;}
//compile=1


----------



## Yakamaru (May 30, 2018)

Listening to "Fallout" by Devin Townsend Project. On loop. OwO


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 30, 2018)

looking at yaky's profile message and thinking "well, yah....a fursuit is something worth living for!" like the furry trash I am :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 30, 2018)

Thinking about how silly bumblebees look flying around.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

looking at a fetish or something.


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Yeah. Probably inflation stuff I guess.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

chubby, actually-


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

<3


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> <3


btw, I thought you where going to be a cat? o3o


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> btw, I thought you where going to be a cat? o3o


he isn't a cat. he just prefers shepherds


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> btw, I thought you where going to be a cat? o3o


Lol I changed my mind. I was going to spare Dongding the indignity of being turned into what he'll be, but I really really like sheep. 3:


----------



## Massan Otter (May 30, 2018)

Chatting on Telegram.  

(about fetish stuff, if you must know)


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Chatting on Telegram.
> 
> (about fetish stuff, if you must know)


Isn't Telegram just like Discord...?


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

Getting an award at the library where I work, for having put up with the place as long as I have. Actually, no $$$, just a lunch/party sorta deal, but hey, beats nothing.


----------



## Ramjet (May 30, 2018)

Working with a cold:/


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

Getting a promotion to chemical operator by my manager.

#omfg


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Finding out why Furaffinity considers you a "troll" and then banned you.


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Getting a promotion to chemical operator by my manager.
> 
> #omfg



Got any chemicals that will make me see pretty colors?


----------



## Izzy4895 (May 30, 2018)

Simo said:


> Got any chemicals that will make me see pretty colors?



As opposed to chemicals that will turn your fur pretty colors? 

I am browsing during a break.


----------



## Simo (May 30, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> As opposed to chemicals that will turn your fur pretty colors?
> 
> I am browsing during a break.



Oh, that would be OK, too! Maybe I can be a bright neon turquoise and black skunk...

Eating various  sweets after that little event...always a bit nerve-racking, as all the big-wigs are at them, there is free food, but also the dean of libraries, the head of this, the director of that. But all in all, it was nice to chat with some co-workers, and it did remind me I'm lucky to work in a such a diverse, inclusive and welcoming atmosphere...even if state universities don't pay much : P


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

That's cool Simo. I think I heard you mention that you enjoy your job there before. It's cool getting recognition once in a while. It means a lot.

As far as chemicals go, you wouldn't want to be anywhere near the stuff I'm working with lol. There'd be nothing left of you. It's like, Breaking Bad shit and worse.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

trying to find a way to be part of this


----------



## Dongding (May 30, 2018)

RP as a sexy magic whale and you'll have my full attention. ;3


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

REEEE


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2018)

Sipping raki, checking in on Twitter and Telegram, and thinking of playing Nioh.


----------



## Some Moron (May 30, 2018)

I'm enjoying all the likes I received.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Doing nothing, sitting all d a y


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2018)

Failing to feel most of my body due to the effects of Turkish Raki and Kraken, and feeling grateful for Autocomplete


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 30, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm enjoying all the likes I received.



i'm liking your post.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2018)

Trying to find cuties to hang out with for my local pride festival.


----------



## theawakening (May 30, 2018)

Doing your mom


----------



## Izar (May 31, 2018)

Working, as usual.


----------



## Aibiki (May 31, 2018)

Debating rather to go to bed or keep drawing. 

Also deciding on the best way to do ear fluff for this picture. A way that would be fairly cute, but match with the rest of the lines ( I decided to go more detailed with the hair this time, so "cotton ball" ear fluff wouldn't really work out all that well.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 31, 2018)

Trying to remember what I did last night. Apparently I bought a subscription to some background checking service,  flirted with some people online, and passed out either on the couch or in my room after flopping around like an idiot. The raki is gone.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Listening to Starforge with "Age of Nano".


----------



## CindyPig (May 31, 2018)

Drawing, really stupid stuff that I'm never going to post , but just wandered out of my pen onto the paper.


----------



## Massan Otter (May 31, 2018)

CindyPig said:


> Drawing, really stupid stuff that I'm never going to post , but just wandered out of my pen onto the paper.



I've just done a half-arsed scribble of a fox who has been turned into a box!


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've just done a half-arsed scribble of a fox who has been turned into a box!
> 
> View attachment 33344



*My signature*
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Yakamaru (May 31, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I've just done a half-arsed scribble of a fox who has been turned into a box!
> 
> View attachment 33344


So, a foxbox? Or a boxed fox?


----------



## Skychickens (May 31, 2018)

Typing on this thread?


----------



## Ramjet (May 31, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Typing on this thread?



Reading said post on this thread...


----------



## Ramjet (May 31, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> So, a foxbox? Or a boxed fox?



Schrödinger's fox


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

Resisting sleep. It isn't working...


----------



## RunRuben (Jun 1, 2018)

Listening to 80s Music


An 80s Fox#5472


----------



## Rant (Jun 1, 2018)

Sitting in my underwear playing fallout 4 waiting for the storms to pass so I can walk my insane border collie.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 1, 2018)

Questing my existence.


----------



## CindyPig (Jun 1, 2018)

Trying on thrift store shoes that are from the 70's


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 1, 2018)

Being moronic.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 1, 2018)

*WANTING FOOOOOOOD.*


----------



## Dongding (Jun 2, 2018)

Improving my company's previous chemical injection manifold design. My manager is pleased. The job can be done from a stationary position now.


----------



## Aibiki (Jun 2, 2018)

Sitting in a DPS queue on ffxiv. Maybe I'll get bard to 70 this weekend.


----------



## Simo (Jun 2, 2018)

Eating a sub from this place called Eddie's, in this case, the daily special: 'Jerry's Delight' : Smoked Turkey, Bacon, Mozzarella, Lettuce, Tomatoes, Mustard, Mayo on a bagel, and, it is delicious.


----------



## glamfur (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm burning incense, prepping my pores for a face mask, and soaking one of my Phalaenopsis orchids.


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jun 2, 2018)

Studying for a couple midterms while playing this on repeat



Spoiler


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 2, 2018)

Detransing and coming out as a woman who just happens to like the aesthetic of dressing so very masculine that I could pass as a guy and who wants to be a "prince charming" or "knight in shining armor" kind of personality.
Please don't hate me.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 2, 2018)

Currently just stroking my hair. o.o

Newly showered hair is SO DAMN COMFY!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2018)

Getting ready to help an old lady with chores.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 2, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Improving my company's previous chemical injection manifold design.



When i worked at a cannery i fucked up and volunteered to rearrange some elements in our canning process and forgot to grab someone else to help. i spend half the night _by myself_ just trying to figure out how the damn hydraulics were set up. i'd already rearranged the process and equipment a number of times with the engineer who originally built it and it all fit like an elaborate K'nex kit. i thought i knew what i was doing but i hadn't the foggiest clue. it took my the whole night from 9 to 5am to accomplish what would've taken our regular guy about 45 minutes. He had pages upon pages of schematics like yours up on the wall and if it weren't for those pages i'd still be there today, lying on my back in 3 inches of grape jelly grinding on the same stubborn conveyor belt. Needless to say, from that point forward the only job i volunteered for was cleaning out the drainage ditches and clearing the vents and grates. Sure, i might smell like Vaseline and coconut lychee butter by the end of the night but i never got asked to arrange equipment ever again!

edit on topic: i'm wasting wasted 20 minutes reminiscing a job from my youth.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 2, 2018)

Wasting my life.


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 2, 2018)

Trying to find inspiration to draw while listening to some music.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 2, 2018)

I was intending to make some music, but am drawing instead because of a loud party on the floor above me.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 2, 2018)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> When i worked at a cannery...


My manifold worked perfectly. <3
We'll be doing a lot less walking on that job now.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 2, 2018)

Drinking some butter beer


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 3, 2018)

Browsing memes


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 3, 2018)

Questioning why yesterdays all day headache is STILL here.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 3, 2018)

Monitoring my heart rate ( a recent ER visit has me worried about palpitations from either anxiety or dehydration), and thinking of starting Sakura Spirit.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 3, 2018)

The toothpaste is sitting on my lap and I should have brushed my teeth hours ago.

Doing so now.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 3, 2018)

Oblique Lynx said:


> Studying for a couple midterms while playing this on repeat
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice

I raise you Russian hardbass


----------



## Oblique Lynx (Jun 3, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Nice
> 
> I raise you Russian hardbass


And I raise to you the highest form of propaganda


----------



## Dongding (Jun 5, 2018)

Relishing in my relish. I love relish.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 5, 2018)

Heading out for my daily exercise. :3


----------



## Galatur René (Jun 5, 2018)

Baking chicken for chicken-and-egg-gruel.


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 5, 2018)

Laundry and cleaning. bleh.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 5, 2018)

Pondering my mortality and listing my reasons to live.

...it's a disappointingly short list.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 5, 2018)

EDiT : All my recent posts are posting twice for some reason...


----------



## Luxibutt (Jun 5, 2018)

Playing LoL since I'm home sick from work.


----------



## RoseGoldDragon (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm just chilling on my porch, browsing the forum, and listening to soundcloud.

Im really getting comfortable with talking to other furries and enjoying the forum. There's so many cool individuals here.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 6, 2018)

Waiting for friends to stop watching TV so I can play Battlefield 1


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 6, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Relishing in my relish. I love relish.



I was going to say I hope you relish that, but it looks like you already had that covered


----------



## trashcollector (Jun 6, 2018)

Counting the minutes until I'm off work (31 to go)


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 6, 2018)

Studying Japanese


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 7, 2018)

Trying to figure out what is wrong with the chicken breasts my father keeps buying because, even when they look fully cooked, trying to eat them feels like biting into a tire.

I think he's just not cooking them properly anymore (he keeps insisting "I cooked them the same way I always do" but it's mainly the center pieces that feel like rubber), but we'll see.  I asked him to try letting me cut the things up before starting cooking but he's notorious for not waiting long enough to let that happen.


----------



## Joni (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm going to sleep. Good night.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 7, 2018)

On the edge of my seat listening to C-45 3rd and last Senate question period before the vote (Canada)...

Vote in 12 mins


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 7, 2018)

yelling at my brothers to stop yelling at FortNite, drawing on MediBang, and absently browsing Redbubble for laptop cases


----------



## Aibiki (Jun 7, 2018)

Waiting for my bf to put us in a queue for the Ridorana Lighthouse raid in ffxiv.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm trying to un-corrupt a video that's for a YouTube collab.  I'm slowly losing my mind over this.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 7, 2018)

Passed!!!!!!

57-30!!!!

Woot woot!!!


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> I was going to say I hope you relish that, but it looks like you already had that covered



Looking at these posts about relish, and wondereg if it is sweet or dill relish.

Myself, I have always use dill relish, and don't care for sweet...but in grocery stores here, there seems to be about 95% sweet to 5% dill on the shelves.

I had no idea so many people must like sweet, better.

Or maybe it's a regional thing?

Thus, here I am contemplating relish, and thinking about the pack of hot-dogs in the fridge.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Looking at these posts about relish, and wondereg if it is sweet or dill relish.
> 
> Myself, I have always use dill relish, and don't care for sweet...but in grocery stores here, there seems to be about 95% sweet to 5% dill on the shelves.
> 
> ...



Dill for me.

Sweet pickles belong in the trash.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 7, 2018)

RPing with total perverts :V


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> RPing with total perverts :V



sort of but more flirty and more SHITPOSTING

no but srsly trying to explain to the guy, yes I am bi, but I don't want to feel like one of those random furry pics where the fox guy has total badonkadonk and doesn't even look male (if any gender lol)

www.furaffinity.net: Gay Pride Parade by Juano

whatever dat fox looks like from behind, yes fine


----------



## Rant (Jun 7, 2018)

Sitting in bed arguing with my mate about putting my pants back on


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Passed!!!!!!
> 
> 57-30!!!!
> 
> Woot woot!!!










I'm a teetotaler honest I just I dunno, being open and uncloseted and 'crap men and women I don't care' feels high af, lol


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Passed!!!!!!
> 
> 57-30!!!!
> 
> Woot woot!!!



waiiiiiittt maybe Nick is one of those 'highsexuals' too...... "kiss my again and I'll bite your face off" he is short fennec so he down low


----------



## Simo (Jun 7, 2018)

Looking at this picture of these cute little Fossas:






They look so innocent


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Looking at this picture of these cute little Fossas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hugzzzzz, skunk hug too


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> RPing with total perverts :V


You make me blush. Calling me a total pervert. >///<

On-topic: Currently sitting on my ass after I've watched the 9 episodes thus far of Legend of the Galactic Heroes - Die Neue These wondering if I should just hit the sack of stay up a couple more minutes and talk.


----------



## SugarCrimes (Jun 7, 2018)

Just staying up past midnight and checking the forums even tho I need to wake ip at 5 AM :'3


----------



## CatTheHyena (Jun 7, 2018)

Last minute perp for convention weekend starting tomorrow @_@ And nursing my spasming muscle near elbow because I can't have a normal convention weekend, something has to go wrong first.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 8, 2018)

In bed, struggling to wake up. I wanna keep dreaming with flowers.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 8, 2018)

Currently watching Angry Foreigner. =w=


----------



## Joni (Jun 8, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> In bed, struggling to wake up. I wanna keep dreaming with flowers.


You can write comments in this condition?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2018)

Trying to keep warm in subzero degree temperatures.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 8, 2018)

Joni said:


> You can write comments in this condition?


I can do many things while sleeping, from laughing to signing Mother's Day cards. That's what my sisters told me anyways.


----------



## dustyfret (Jun 8, 2018)

Arranging a few songs in Guitar Pro.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 8, 2018)

Waiting for a plane to fly 1/8th of the way around the planet.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jun 8, 2018)

I still haven't managed to un-corrupt those videos.  I'm really dreading having to re-film them. D:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2018)

Taking care of chickens. Since there are over 100 of them in 8 separate pens, this takes most of the day.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

Taking a smoke break.  I really need to quit uggggh


----------



## Dongding (Jun 8, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Taking a smoke break.  I really need to quit uggggh


Na.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm stuck at work, I promised my mom i'd get her paperwork done for her so she could pack for Ecuador ;-; i wish i was going ughhhh


----------



## Mach (Jun 8, 2018)

Chatting with friends after work, which is the best.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2018)

i'm about to leave and run errands. i just bought an ikea courier bag so i can stop at several places in one trip. i've learned many times the hard way that carrying shopping bags with a walking cane doesn't work. it's even tougher where i'm going since there's a city-wide ban on plastic bags and none of the crappy paper ones have handles.

*edit*: i'm also putting far too much effort and info into what _should_ be a single-line post.

*other edit*: and now i'm fixing a typo.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 8, 2018)

Eating at Applebee’s with my mom.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 8, 2018)

Watching Damn Dog Games


----------



## Simo (Jun 8, 2018)

Feeling kinda down to log in and see all these same depressing topics re-hashed over and over and over and all these odd fake alt accounts and so much static and people popping out of the woodwork just to fight and bicker and so little talk these days that seems very helpful, uplifting or even comical, and all of this having to be right about everything......................................it is getting harder to have fun, here, talk, or just have a pleasant conversation.

I feel more and more alone/lonely, coming here.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 8, 2018)

going to openly be a furry on some normie forum (maybe some furries)


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 8, 2018)

Twatting about on F.A.F at 12:26 am in the middle of exam week.


----------



## Joni (Jun 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> Feeling kinda down to log in and see all these same depressing topics re-hashed over and over and over and all these odd fake alt accounts and so much static and people popping out of the woodwork just to fight and bicker and so little talk these days that seems very helpful, uplifting or even comical, and all of this having to be right about everything......................................it is getting harder to have fun, here, talk, or just have a pleasant conversation.
> 
> I feel more and more alone/lonely, coming here.


Me too


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 8, 2018)

Planning a music album.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Na.


I really don’t think I want to, but it’s getting harder to breathe and I won’t last the year if I keep it up lol.   Bought two Boulder pens today, they’re pretty nice


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 8, 2018)

MadXStitcher said:


> I still haven't managed to un-corrupt those videos.  I'm really dreading having to re-film them. D:


When you say corrupt... do you mean Slenderman’s effects on filming equipment corrupt, or is it the type of corrupt where you need an old priest and a young priest?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 8, 2018)

@Simo

i am agreeing with you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 8, 2018)

Deciphering the meaning of life.


----------



## Ginza (Jun 8, 2018)

I’m currently making ramen 

Damn it! It’s taking too long :<


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 8, 2018)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)





don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 8, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Deciphering the meaning of life.



I'm currently wondering if my meaning in life was to hold the door open for that one person 10 years ago.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jun 9, 2018)

wondering if every media portrayal of foxes is canon bisexual


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 9, 2018)

trying to fit all my mom's luggage in the truck so we can take her to the airport :/


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2018)

Eating watermelon, and also thinking: it would be nice if we went back to using only coins, for money, so that people would have to lug about bags and satchels of coins: and also to have coins for higher denominations, like $5, $10, $20, $50 and $100 coins. And get rid of paper money, as it does not last as long.

And, for online stuff, you would have to go to a local 'add value' kiosk or bank, to put money on your account(s) to buy stuff. On payday, you would be given your coins at your workplace.

If I become Supreme and Beloved Ruler, my first act will be to make a return to the use of actual, metal coins for currency...no paper, no bitcoins, no checks, no money orders, and no IOUs! Just cash on the barrel-head.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 9, 2018)

Right now I'm peeking on here, looking at places on google satellite view and listening to this really nice, dreamy sounding band I saw at a festival a couple of weeks ago:



Simo said:


> If I become Supreme and Beloved Ruler, my first act will be to make a return to the use of actual, metal coins for currency...no paper, no bitcoins, no checks, no money orders, and no IOUs! Just cash on the barrel-head.



I must protest - the Scottish £10 notes have otters on them, and are therefore the best currency possible.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2018)

Leaving work.


----------



## Simo (Jun 9, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I must protest - the Scottish £10 notes have otters on them, and are therefore the best currency possible.



Tut! The images of otters will merely be engraved and then stamped on beautiful £10 coins. In fact, a commemorative £50 coin featuring otters Twirling in Tutus might also be issued. Skunks, will of course, grace the £100 coin.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 9, 2018)

Simo said:


> Tut! The images of otters will merely be engraved and then stamped on beautiful £10 coins. In fact, a commemorative £50 coin featuring otters Twirling in Tutus might also be issued. Skunks, will of course, grace the £100 coin.


deers call the $100 USD mwahahaaa

oh yeah i'm reading fat fur stories kill me


----------



## Dongding (Jun 10, 2018)

Fat furs <3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 11, 2018)

...and now i've just  woke  i'm planning on hiking up to Black Mountain today, so that'll take a while, and i have to drop off my little brother at camp :/


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Jun 12, 2018)

eating dutch apple pie listening to music while i slightly panic over my exam project due this Thursday


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 12, 2018)

In the bathroom, discarding stuff.

I've just eaten a delicious banana split!


----------



## Katook (Jun 13, 2018)

Smoking some good ol legal cannabis and jamming to my folk indie punk music


----------



## rd924 (Jun 13, 2018)

Laying here in bed looking through threads on here. Living the dream, basically.


----------



## Izar (Jun 13, 2018)

Just working, same old.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

working on my jeep. whoever's bright idea it was to put a denim interior in an 81 cherokee can burn in HECK i have to shovel it out literally


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Enjoying the ridiculousparking lot at Whole Foods. Fuck this place!


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 13, 2018)

Hiding at work putting in applications with my phone to other places in attempt to keep me sane and get through the last few weeks of hell Im willing to try and put up with.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Talking with people over Discord, listening to some videos from Youtube.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 13, 2018)

Just doing a little tidying up (with my profile), while I have lunch right now.


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Enjoying the ridiculousparking lot at Whole Foods. Fuck this place!



Geez, we have one here that gets the award for 'worlds meanest, most aggressive parking lot'. And inside, those ladies with the ultra-straight hair, pinched expressions, and expensive yoga pants don't make things any better. I'll go there sometimes if I'm gonna cook something fancy, but find I can only handle the hoity-toity vibe of Whole Foods for short periods.

~

Right now: pondering that I like smaller, independent grocery stores, and how there's not too many left, but luckily, there's one not too many blocks away, that opened in the 1930s, has an awesome deli, and is still going strong.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> Geez, we have one here that gets the award for 'worlds meanest, most aggressive parking lot'. And inside, those ladies with the ultra-straight hair, pinched expressions, and expensive yoga pants don't make things any better. I'll go there sometimes if I'm gonna cook something fancy, but find I can only handle the hoity-toity vibe of Whole Foods for short periods.
> 
> ~
> 
> Right now: pondering that I like smaller, independent grocery stores, and how there's not too many left, but luckily, there's one not too many blocks away, that opened in the 1930s, has an awesome deli, and is still going strong.


Lmao. I just can't stand nose in the air type of people. I live in a area that is filled with smug BMW and Mercedes drivers that feel intitled to the road and everything else. I usually just hit up my local Food Lion. Less of a pain in the ass. Always good to find a good Ole deli!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

Just finished a Breezer after a 40-minute quick walk. I have a goal to achieve!


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Lmao. I just can't stand nose in the air type of people. I live in a area that is filled with smug BMW and Mercedes drivers that feel intitled to the road and everything else. I usually just hit up my local Food Lion. Less of a pain in the ass. Always good to find a good Ole deli!!!



That sounds like the Whole Foods in the Mount Washington neighborhood, of Baltimore! Odd, I am a very, very peaceful, easy going sort, but once flipped off this guy in a BMW, who was honking like crazy behind me, in the Whole Foods parking lot. Then, he got out, and started yelling....nothing more happened, but it stands out as odd, this moment of Whole Foods Road Rage.

But I agree, I like a place you can get in and ouit of quickly, without it being a huge ordeal!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Simo said:


> That sounds like the Whole Foods in the Mount Washington neighborhood, of Baltimore! Odd, I am a very, very peaceful, easy going sort, but once flipped off this guy in a BMW, who was honking like crazy behind me, in the Whole Foods parking lot. Then, he got out, and started yelling....nothing more happened, but it stands out as odd, this moment of Whole Foods Road Rage.
> 
> But I agree, I like a place you can get in and ouit of quickly, without it being a huge ordeal!


It's grocery shoping damnt! It shouldn't be like the Spanish Inquisition. Lmao. People just lose their minds for silly things these days. I am too happy-go-lucky to have time for their gooberness!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

my mom has a BMW and i like whole foods... should i leave? lmao


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 13, 2018)

Harassing people across the globe! Very fun.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> my mom has a BMW and i like whole foods... should i leave? lmao


I should have been less general! Sorry buddy guy! Certain individuals who drive those cars! And visit that store. Lol.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> I should have been less general! Sorry buddy guy! Certain individuals who drive those cars! And visit that store. Lol.


you're fine lol i share the same frustration  flipped off a dude in a Subaru who decided it was a good idea to cut in front of a lifted Jeep


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

Eating some pasta I just cooked up.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Eating some pasta I just cooked up.


Go on!


----------



## Telnac (Jun 13, 2018)

E3


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Telnac said:


> E3


Jelly!! What were you excited about at e3?


----------



## Telnac (Jun 13, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Jelly!! What were you excited about at e3?


The new Spyro game


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Telnac said:


> The new Spyro game


Hell yes!!!! I was watching the stream from e3. Spyro, Tunic, and Ghosts of Tsushima caught my eye!


----------



## Telnac (Jun 13, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Hell yes!!!! I was watching the stream from e3. Spyro, Tunic, and Ghosts of Tsushima caught my eye!


Well I'm just amused that they're remaking the original trilogy. I wonder if they're using the original code as a starting point.  If so, I pity the poor bastard who gets stuck with my nearly 20 year old code


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Telnac said:


> Well I'm just amused that they're remaking the original trilogy. I wonder if they're using the original code as a starting point.  If so, I pity the poor bastard who gets stuck with my nearly 20 year old code


I'm just a fan of the Spyro games. I had a Damn blast with them those many years ago! Feel free to hit me up and chat if ya get bored. I love my video games!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm watching The Leprechaun movies. There absolutely ridiculous, but still fun.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

i'm working on a comic thingy  one of the characters just got hit by a car


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 13, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i'm working on a comic thingy  one of the characters just got hit by a car


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Sounds like fun.


i know, right? depression is great when it isn't afflicting you


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 13, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i know, right? depression is great when it isn't afflicting you


Hell yeah! I hear the same logic applies to obesity and mental disabilities! Hilarious!


----------



## Lunneus (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm curled up in the corner of my bed cause my cats have taken up the rest


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Lunneus said:


> I'm curled up in the corner of my bed cause my cats have taken up the rest


First your bed...... then the world!!!!!! Also hello to my just down I-85 fellow furry!


----------



## Lunneus (Jun 13, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> First your bed...... then the world!!!!!! Also hello to my just down I-85 fellow furry!



Right? We'll soon be rule dby our feline overlords.... this was their plan all along!
And eyyy what up my dude. I'm gonna be driving up there every day for school in a couple months xD rip gas money


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Lunneus said:


> Right? We'll soon be rule dby our feline overlords.... this was their plan all along!
> And eyyy what up my dude. I'm gonna be driving up there every day for school in a couple months xD rip gas money


Sup gangsta? Lol. Yeah man...... gas money indeed. And wtf is up with there always being a wreck at 85 and 485 or just past towards Belmont. It's like an almost everyday occurrence it feels like!! And rebuke your cat overlords!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Sup gangsta? Lol. Yeah man...... gas money indeed. And wtf is up with there always being a wreck at 85 and 485 or just past towards Belmont. It's like an almost everyday occurrence it feels like!! And rebuke your cat overlords!


i mean i have I-40  I-85 is a few hours away bye guys oof


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 13, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> i mean i have I-40  I-85 is a few hours away bye guys oof


I moved to Charlotte from Weaverville, which I'm sure you are familiar with.


----------



## Lopaw (Jun 14, 2018)

Making sure the 4 discord servers I am staff for haven’t had anybody on them cause a full blown tantrum meltdown drama fest whist listening to kraftwerk albums.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 14, 2018)

Watching footy and drinking G&T


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 14, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> I moved to Charlotte from Weaverville, which I'm sure you are familiar with.


of course!! My biological dad moved up there when my parents divorced :3 so many NC furs omgg


----------



## Simo (Jun 16, 2018)

Turning up the AC, and getting ready for a little nap...I forgot how long walks in the heat can tire one out!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Turning up the AC, and getting ready for a little nap...I forgot how long walks in the heat can tire one out!


You are not wrong sir Simo


----------



## Simo (Jun 16, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> You are not wrong sir Simo



Yeah, once it gets above 90, it's too hot for me! Though, it is good weather, to eat things like nice cold potato salad, sandwiches, watermelon and such. These things always seem to taste best, in the summer.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 16, 2018)

Working on one screen and playing D&D on the other.  (It's Saturday.  I can do that.)


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 16, 2018)

Simo said:


> Yeah, once it gets above 90, it's too hot for me! Though, it is good weather, to eat things like nice cold potato salad, sandwiches, watermelon and such. These things always seem to taste best, in the summer.


I crave salad all summer because after working outside all day, I need something cool and refreshing!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 16, 2018)

Playing Monster Hunter Generations


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 16, 2018)

Im listening to Cossack songs and play DS3 with my Cossack character


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 16, 2018)

re-watching Spider Man Homecoming and working on comms


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Writing this comment.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 16, 2018)

Waiting for Thai food.  Massaman curry with sticky rice, when it appears...


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Waiting for Thai food.  Massaman curry with sticky rice, when it appears...


Soooooo jelous. Panang is my jam!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm now leaping over to the window to peer at each passing vehicle in case it's the delivery guy.  I think I must be hungry!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 16, 2018)

Watching my favorite show


----------



## Aet (Jun 16, 2018)

Drinking cheap Sangria while my girlfriend makes supper ♡


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 16, 2018)

Aet said:


> Drinking cheap Sangria while my girlfriend makes supper ♡


What ya having?


----------



## Aet (Jun 16, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> What ya having?



Capriccio Sangria, 13.9% TuT


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 16, 2018)

Aet said:


> Capriccio Sangria, 13.9% TuT


I ment dinner. I should have said so. Lol. But nice!


----------



## Aet (Jun 16, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> I ment dinner. I should have said so. Lol. But nice!


Oh xD Breakfast for supper! Eggs, pancakes, hashbrowns, and alcohol. Ran out of bacon and ham so she's just frying the eggs in the left over grease we had saved xD What did you have for supper?


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 16, 2018)

Contemplating who to harass. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 16, 2018)

Aet said:


> Oh xD Breakfast for supper! Eggs, pancakes, hashbrowns, and alcohol. Ran out of bacon and ham so she's just frying the eggs in the left over grease we had saved xD What did you have for supper?


That sounds amazing! I love breakfast for dinner!!!


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 16, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Contemplating who to harass. Decisions, decisions...


A moronic decision too be sure sir!


----------



## Simo (Jun 16, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Waiting for Thai food.  Massaman curry with sticky rice, when it appears...



At first I thought you sad 'Massan' Curry, and I had to wonder...is he going to eat curried otter! 

But this does make me want to create a side character in a RP, Massaman Otter, a young otter who runs away because his parents make him spend too long working in the family curry shop, and thus, he decides to go out, and lead a life of mischief.


----------



## Aet (Jun 17, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> That sounds amazing! I love breakfast for dinner!!!



There is always tomorrow  What did you end up having?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 17, 2018)

On hold. Been on hold for... 3½ hours now. I'm going to end up spending my whole fucking day on hold just because I want to update my SAS Eurobonus account to use my married name so I can actually get tickets with points. :/

EDIT: Finally got through after 4h50min. Now have to send an email to get things sorted out because they can't do it over the phone.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 17, 2018)

Aet said:


> There is always tomorrow  What did you end up having?


True! I ended up having pizza. 11 hour work day and didn't feel like all the work of a proper meal. Lol. Pan Chicken with Basmati rice coming up though! Mmmmmmm. Love your Avatar by the way!


----------



## Saiko (Jun 17, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> On hold. Been on hold for... 3½ hours now. I'm going to end up spending my whole fucking day on hold just because I want to update my SAS Eurobonus account to use my married name so I can actually get tickets with points. :/
> 
> EDIT: Finally got through after 4h50min. Now have to send an email to get things sorted out because they can't do it over the phone.


Omfg I heard that facedesk from here.


----------



## Simo (Jun 17, 2018)

playing a song that reminds me of so much of my past, and longing, and beauty

and foxes







love you all


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 17, 2018)

I might head out to go see the Incredibles 2


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 17, 2018)

Saiko said:


> Omfg I heard that facedesk from here.


I was starting to worry I wouldn't get through before they closed support for the day (7pm). Like... that was five hours of me getting very little done while expending more energy than I could really afford to. :/


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> I was starting to worry I wouldn't get through before they closed support for the day (7pm). Like... that was five hours of me getting very little done while expending more energy than I could really afford to. :/


Drink energy drink :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2018)

Playing a round of Conquest in Battlefield 1 while laundry is washing.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just got done finally watching Wonder Woman! Eh.......... lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 17, 2018)

Me and my love are sitting here smokin a lil bit and drinking a lil bit on our front porch on our 18th Wedding Anniversary! Awoo!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 17, 2018)

Preparing a geotech exam


----------



## Dongding (Jun 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Me and my love are sitting here smokin a lil bit and drinking a lil bit on our front porch on our 18th Wedding Anniversary! Awoo!


Cungurtlerations


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jun 18, 2018)

wonder if theres any meaning or things to be gathered from a piece of art? I just had come out while I zoned.  Contemplating where it came from and even to some extent how. it sprung from no sketch, no reference, it just appeared...


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 18, 2018)

Geting ready to get all my morning crews activated and sent out while counting down the last  3 and half hours of my work night. And chewing gum.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 18, 2018)

Trying not to lose my mind when family is drilling a hole in my head. Im also masturbating


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 18, 2018)

Checking twitter.
I'm wondering what the hell is microsoft doing. >.> You're giving me false hopes


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2018)

Just chillin'; getting ready for some lunch soon.


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 18, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Just chillin'; getting ready for some lunch soon.


Anything good for lunch?


----------



## Zorack83 (Jun 18, 2018)

About to get off! Ready for not working tomorrow!!!! Which means hiding inside from the heat!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2018)

Zorack83 said:


> Anything good for lunch?



A roasted chicken sandwich, (with mayo, lettuce, and tomato), with some stuffing on the side. With a glass of milk.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Checking twitter.
> I'm wondering what the hell is microsoft doing. >.> You're giving me false hopes
> View attachment 34263


Is no one seriously quoting this. It's so warm and fuzzy and nice. :3 Congratz Mika!

Edit: ...wait...?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 18, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Is no one seriously quoting this. It's so warm and fuzzy and nice. :3 Congratz Mika!
> 
> Edit: ...wait...?




 

Just when I thought I scored myself a delicious Kum sack... Sigh...


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> View attachment 34311
> 
> Just when I thought I scored myself a delicious Kum sack... Sigh...


So brutal. Omg lol. Sorry bruh.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 18, 2018)

Lying in bed, alone with no company cept you retards


----------



## Dongding (Jun 18, 2018)

Leo Whitepaw said:


> Lying in bed, alone with no company cept you retards


f u


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 18, 2018)

Staying up hating things when I could have gone to sleep at a good time.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

jamming out to some R&B while getting some last minute designing in before bed :3 So far so good, I'm having trouble choosing a Master Bathroom colour though... grey-blue or light tan?


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 18, 2018)

Thinking, planning, plotting some stuff.


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 19, 2018)

Just got done mowing.  

I love mowing.  I remember when I used to hate it when my dad made me do it, but now I think it’s fun.  It helps that I have one of those zero turn mowers now.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 19, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Thinking, planning, plotting some stuff.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 20, 2018)

Downloading Dragon Age Inquisition for my pc!


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 20, 2018)

sketching again  my mom got back from Ecuador earlier today and she got me a sketchbook, but it's made out of liTERAL JADE ROCK. LOOK AT THIS


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 20, 2018)

Listening to my favorite metal bands


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 20, 2018)

Wondering how I"m expected to get all my calls dispatched in the morning when there's not enough physical trucks scheduled in.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 20, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> jamming out to some R&B while getting some last minute designing in before bed :3 So far so good, I'm having trouble choosing a Master Bathroom colour though... grey-blue or light tan?


Go for gray-blue. It'll be like the ocean during a storm. Very calming. 

I'm currently just sitting here next to my love, my soulmate, Okami. Enjoying a little som'in, som'in. We had an amazing dinner of homemade meatloaf, processed flakes (instant mashed potatoes), gravy, black eyed peas, fresh corn on the cob and not-from-scratch-cause-we're-lazy biscuits. Damn it was goooood!! Fat & happy!


----------



## Dongding (Jun 20, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> sketching again  my mom got back from Ecuador earlier today and she got me a sketchbook, but it's made out of liTERAL JADE ROCK. LOOK AT THIS
> View attachment 34423


May you never run out of paper. That'd be a shame lol.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 25, 2018)

i'm sitting at my computer with a Photoshop project open. No, not _using_ Photoshop that is. it's been about 2 hours and i can't muster the mental energy to do anything besides meander around Youtube, trying to find something to watch/listen to while i work.

-Aaaaaaaaaaaaand, time's up.
Phew! All this "work" is tiring! *_clocks out_*
Help me. i'm losing it.​


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Poopin


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2018)

Trying to break in my brand-new sitar


----------



## Simo (Jun 25, 2018)

Looking at tickets to Tel Aviv, and tours in Jordan.


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


>



Hahahahahaha

I remember seeing this but can't for the life of me remember where its from


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 25, 2018)

Wondering if it's to early in the night to take a smoke break with my sneak-a-toke at work.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 25, 2018)

Ramjet556 said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> I remember seeing this but can't for the life of me remember where its from


Harold and Kumar 2


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 25, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Harold and Kumar 2



YES!!!
lmao


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Eating Cheetos and drinking Stella Artois.


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Jun 25, 2018)

Pretending to be asleep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 25, 2018)

Not fooling anyone


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 25, 2018)

Was just playing Fort, I got 4 kills in one match, I usually get 1 or 2 at most. lol


----------



## Mike Nobody (Jun 26, 2018)

Drinking coffee.
Thinking about the things that I SHOULD  be doing right now, instead of being online.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 26, 2018)

Watching through the 2 hours video I've produced to some clients to make sure things are allright.


----------



## Some Moron (Jun 26, 2018)

Trying to find a victim.


----------



## Chancyre (Jun 26, 2018)

Casually listening to music on soundcloud. Other than that, nothing else. Probably will keep writing the script I have been working on for my first video and looking up basic video editing toturials. Always wanted to try YouTube out, even if it seems hopeless with the current events going on.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 26, 2018)

15 min ago i was trying to learn this specific dance


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm catching my breath and getting all the dust out of my lungs after mowing the backyard. In a few minutes, I'll take the trash out to the end of the road and maybe do some script writing before dinner.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 26, 2018)

am settling in for the last 12 hour shift I have before a couple nights off. And yes, there is coffee. Yes, I made it and it will cause you normal people to have heart palpitations.


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

On a southbound train listening to some "techno pony" music


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Having a short break at work. =w=


----------



## Ravofox (Jun 28, 2018)

Lying on my bed about to go to sleep.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 28, 2018)

Lying on my bed, just woke up.


----------



## _Coby_ (Jun 28, 2018)

Playing Bayonetta


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2018)

Trying to understand this fucking Chinese instruction manual. :V


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 28, 2018)

packing for camp :3 my not quite girlfriend who is just my friend but we're both in that awkward point of fuck we like each other what now is going too and she's letting me play with her hair on the bus and goD I SOUND LIKE A LITERAL CHILD


----------



## _Coby_ (Jun 28, 2018)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> goD I SOUND LIKE A LITERAL CHILD



yeah you do


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

Getting ready to go to an hour meeting, followed by another meeting. Geez, I hope they don't dim the lights for a power-point; I will surely doze off! And please, please, don't let either of them feature a TED Talk!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 28, 2018)

In this very moment, right now as I write this, I am drinking coffee.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m in class waiting for our professor to arrive.


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I’m in class waiting for our professor to arrive.



Wishing I was said professor, so I could assign you 500 pages of reading, and a 10 page paper...due Monday!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 28, 2018)

Trying to calm my nerves


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2018)

Recovering from a disturbing movie clip on YouTube


----------



## Yvvki (Jun 28, 2018)

About to shower. ☆


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 28, 2018)

Regretting the decision to do an Arena run on Hearthstone o-o


----------



## Dongding (Jun 28, 2018)

Mothafuckas typin' stars over here. How you type a star?


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2018)

Looking at this Rainbow Dash hoodie I wanna order...


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 28, 2018)

Worshipping pagan gods!


----------



## JJOHNSONFAN (Jun 28, 2018)

Simo said:


> Looking at this Rainbow Dash hoodie I wanna order...


am bored..need halp....has died...from boredum...


----------



## malibu (Jun 28, 2018)

Browsing this place and trying to decide what to do for dinner. I want chicken thighs in red wine sauce, but I'm also lazy.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jun 28, 2018)

Enjoying coffee and life >:3


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 28, 2018)

figuring out how to plug in my aux cord to dad's toyota... :/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2018)

Drinking beer and trying to change a sympathetic string on my sitar


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 28, 2018)

Studying for my final

*Fingers crossed*


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 29, 2018)

making a Warriors animation so far it sucks lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 29, 2018)

Making fuud. =w=


----------



## Dongding (Jun 29, 2018)

Realizing there's no point arguing online because for most people the arguments are more about showcasing the merits you pretend to have instead of about the issues. That and it accomplishes literally nothing.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 30, 2018)

i have just finished writing the brief history of my country. it took 6 hours


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 2, 2018)

Just chilling, (and reading some of these threads quickly), before I get ready to eat soon..


----------



## Shadowhawkart (Jul 2, 2018)

Multitasking while watching America's Got Talent


----------



## Reiv (Jul 2, 2018)

Drawing my profile picture in photoshop.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 2, 2018)

Waiting.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Watching my dog watch a squirrel up in a tree, smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watching my dog watch a squirrel up in a tree, smoking a cigarette.


Smoking is bad!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watching my dog watch a squirrel up in a tree, *smoking a cigarette *.



You, the squirrel or the dog?


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Smoking is bad!



Morons are bad!


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> Morons are bad!


Skunks obsessed with spanking are bad!


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 2, 2018)

booting up Mabinogi


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Smoking is bad!


Ikr!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Skunks obsessed with spanking are bad!


Ikr!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> You, the squirrel or the dog?


Lmao!!


----------



## Flumpor (Jul 2, 2018)

petting my kitten.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Getting my grill ready.


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Getting my grill ready.



At first I thought that said 'girl'


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jul 2, 2018)

I am cleaning firearms.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> I am cleaning firearms.


I need to.be cleaning firearms.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> At first I thought that said 'girl'


Lol! Silly Skunk!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Im cooking Bratwurst on the grill, Rice O Roni Herb And Butter, and sweet peas in herbs. And drinking beer.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Being eaten alive by mosquitos.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 2, 2018)

Trying to find good music, but being interrupted by my habit of frequently checking this forum.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Being eaten alive by mosquitos.


Bon appetit my mosquito friends


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! Silly Skunk!



Yeah, I definitely don't have the best vision! : P


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2018)

Choking on my own farts.


----------



## Simo (Jul 2, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Choking on my own farts.



This proves foxes are BAD!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> This proves foxes are BAD!


Very bad!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Taking the dogs to go potty.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 2, 2018)

Beating the mosquitoes.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 2, 2018)

Watching South Park.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Beating the mosquitoes.


Im surrounded by tiki torches. I think they attract them more than repel.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 2, 2018)

I use this!







And then I "paparapapapa" them, but surely effectiveness depends on your area though. I'm in a well closed bedroom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> I use this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont show Simo! He would get ideas!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 2, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Watching South Park.


Which one?


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 3, 2018)

Sitting in work, bored... summer in a shool as a system administrator s*cks...


----------



## Courtney the smith (Jul 3, 2018)

Trying to get my butt out of bed... Not working to well Dx


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 3, 2018)

Wasting more time on a forum I've almost become addicted to.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

Drinking a Corona, smoking my pipe, and discussing gun control with some cool Furries.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> ...smoking my pipe...


Smoking a pipe? A true gentleman!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Smoking a pipe? A true gentleman!


Its weed.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 3, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Its weed.


You had to ruin it!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 3, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> You had to ruin it!


Lmao!!


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 3, 2018)

trying not to have a nervous breakdown and trying to figure out my next course of action.


----------



## Simo (Jul 3, 2018)

Having a 'Georgia Peach' Coca Cola, on a whim. It's OK, but I don't think I'd buy one again, smells very peachy, but somehow, doesn't really seem to work, for me. Not _bad_, but nothing special.


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ayespacecake said:


> I'm bored and curious...and didn't know where start off here.  o-o


Sitting down using my phone and typing on this thread right now


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm listening to depressive and trippy songs.


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 4, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I'm listening to depressive and trippy songs.


I do that at times but I just don't feel like it right now


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 4, 2018)

Typing.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 4, 2018)

Figuring out how I'm gonna catch that waskilly cat. Runs...


----------



## Simo (Jul 4, 2018)

Feeling kinda bored and lonely. Pondering how holidays make me sad and thinking back to when they used to be fun.

Friends are busy with the holiday and I wish I could travel and be someplace else right now


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 4, 2018)

Watching patriotic films on Netflix.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 4, 2018)

The usual, being bitter and silently judging all of those who I come across on the internet.


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 4, 2018)

JinxiFox said:


> Typing.


Yes


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm defrosting my freezer, and reading some of these threads, while I wait for it to finish.☺


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm defrosting my freezer, and reading some of these threads, while I wait for it to finish.☺


Nice!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 4, 2018)

Kingvoxion69 said:


> Nice!


Thanks. ☺


----------



## Kingvoxion69 (Jul 4, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Thanks. ☺


No probes


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 4, 2018)

Scrubbing an entire distribution platform and any game I had that depended on it from my computer.

I was already on a bit of a hair-trigger with Origin though.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jul 4, 2018)

Drawing this guy. Taking a break for a moment


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 5, 2018)

Just got home.. after a wild night out.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jul 5, 2018)

Bout to spark up.  I love when I can wake up early enough to wake and bake and go back to sleep for a couple of hours <3


----------



## Rayd (Jul 5, 2018)

Zoning out to DSBM and dwelling on things I can't change. My 3 AM specialty.

I couldn't explain the choice in thumbnail, I just like the song.



Spoiler: WARNING - Potentially Disturbing Thumbnail


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 5, 2018)

Taking a long walk in the dark :^)


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2018)

On a late lunch break, having an energy drink, and waiting for said energy.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

Brushing up.




Little does my company know that they booked me for a course I took 2 months ago that's good for 3 years. I don't have to do actual work today so long as I keep my mouth shut!


----------



## Whimsycal (Jul 18, 2018)

Making guard. The office is on vacations but as I want to use my vacations later I am at guard duty. Is pretty much getting in the office and do whatever I want so long as I dont destroy anything.

Carlton dance everyone!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 18, 2018)

not much, i think i will go smoke in second


----------



## theawakening (Jul 18, 2018)

Nothing much. Trying to find something to do.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Making guard. The office is on vacations but as I want to use my vacations later I am at guard duty. Is pretty much getting in the office and do whatever I want so long as I dont destroy anything.
> 
> Carlton dance everyone!


I didn't understand much of your post but then you pulled out Carlton Banks so... +Like


----------



## Dongding (Jul 18, 2018)

Now I'm in my room at camp designing a low-grav/zero-atmo lander for conquering the Mun instead of using my hour lunch to eat. I ate during class because I'm a rebel and like KSP and planned it beforehand...



Spoiler: Deployed














Spoiler: Stowed


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm browsing FA, looking for artists to follow or commission


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 18, 2018)

Wasting time on my one purpose in life.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 19, 2018)

Watching Netflix while browsing the forums and Reddit (aka what I've been doing basically everyday for the past 3 weeks whilst looking for a job)


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 19, 2018)

Wondering what I did to anger the sleep gods.


----------



## Whimsycal (Jul 19, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Wondering what I did to anger the sleep gods.


m.webtoons.com: Bluechair - Ep. 237 - Sleep King

I find myself feeling thankful and just writing


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 19, 2018)

I am watching naughty videos.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 19, 2018)

saw this on tumblr


 
life had been hard but with this I felt like I can fight back lmaooooo


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 19, 2018)

Getting ripped off by a vending machine


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 19, 2018)

Standing in front of a patch of flowers,  watching the bees work.


----------



## Filter (Jul 19, 2018)

Snacking


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jul 20, 2018)

Watching Foxtel and browsing FAF.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2018)

Holding a very pretty half-grown baby chicken. She's just starting to cluck, and doesn't seem to mind being picked up.


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 20, 2018)

Rewarding myself with a fudge-covered brownie with walnuts after going through a rigorous over-the-phone interview with the company's district manager. I did the best I could and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## TimFox (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm at work (20:08) - 4 hours to go Dx


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

Pandox_Paradox said:


> district manager.


That's funny. I had an interview with mine yesterday as well. Half our crew quit all at once and the client demanded we give them an explanation.

Boy did I ever. I blamed literally everything on the client. :3


----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2018)

Having a Petey's Bing Cherry energy drink.

These have to be my favorite, and they even seem seem like they might be vaguely healthy.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Debating staying up just a little later since I've been going to sleep early due to the excessive heat in my room. I have a fall arrest course tomorrow that's about 8 hours long and tons of practical application of the formulas they teach. It's not hard if you aren't retarded but you still need to be awake to pass... Maybe just a little later...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 21, 2018)

Sitting here at 2:40 AM playing games.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 21, 2018)

Listening to OceanLab!


----------



## Wolfstin (Jul 21, 2018)

Drinking forgetting about shit.


----------



## Myress (Jul 21, 2018)

Trying to figure out the secret of being accepted.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Myress said:


> Trying to figure out the secret of being accepted.


Get *thicc*.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 21, 2018)

Trying to convince myself to get out of bed.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 21, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Trying to convince myself to get out of bed.


You can do it!!! I believe in you!!!


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 21, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> You can do it!!! I believe in you!!!


My floor is being patrolled by a sharp toothy monster though and it’s all rainy and gross outside and the bed is comfy and waaarm. 

Read: my cat is being a butt and doesn’t want me getting close to the socks she’s stealing from my drawer.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 21, 2018)

Drenching my head in coffee :y


----------



## Dongding (Jul 21, 2018)

Waiting for lightning to stop. Sort of. Every time it strikes withing 15km of the plant, exposed outdoor work is delayed for 30 minutes.

Not really too upset about it being 3 hours away from shift end and having sat for the last 2 hours since it started.


----------



## Simo (Jul 21, 2018)

Waking up from a nap, eating Coucous with pine-nuts and peas, and having a Petey's Cheery Bing Energy Drink. For...energy. And wondering how my 1 hour nap turned into a much longer one. I blame the cat, who next to me; he just seems so relaxed, like you should nap all the time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 21, 2018)

Sitting in on a furry bowling game, waiting for more furs to show up so I can start my own. Also feeling relieved that the pressure in my chest and abdomen wasn't the beginning of a cardiac episode, but a tremendous fart.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 21, 2018)

NOT GOING TO WORK TOMORROW


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 21, 2018)

Borrowing a cooler from a friend because I’m going to a lake tomorrow to ride wave runners.


----------



## HeartlessSora (Jul 22, 2018)

Playing OSU! chilling to the music and relaxing in my dark room haha :3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 23, 2018)

i'm debating whether or not i reeeeeeeeeally need ice cream this late at night. it's hot as balls here and i've been resisting the munchies all day but i really truly don't need it. But...


----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2018)

riding a train looking at how high the water is in the lowlands it passes through...torrential rain here


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> riding a train looking at how high the water is in the lowlands it passes through...torrential rain here


It has been raining in Michigan for several days! Though we do need it.


----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> It has been raining in Michigan for several days! Though we do need it.



Now I am thinking that it hadn't registered with me that you're from Michigan. Grew up there and lived there till college. I miss it lately...grew up outside Traverse City.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> Waking up from a nap, eating Coucous with pine-nuts and peas, and having a Petey's Cheery Bing Energy Drink. For...energy. And wondering how my 1 hour nap turned into a much longer one. I blame the cat, who next to me; he just seems so relaxed, like you should nap all the time.



Ah, our little dog does that to me.  For some reason having him snuggled up against my legs snoring has an almost instant soporific effect on me!  Then I get off to sleep and he'll erupt in a flurry of barking at some noise or other outside...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)

Finished a character for my next piece. :3 I need a cold, sterile sci-fi background and then I can submit it.

It'll be the first piece of work featuring Dongding in a canon story arc I'm planning. Issue #1 if you will.

Excited.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 23, 2018)

Sitting waiting on my coworkers to arrive at work whilst reading the forums on my phone.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Responding to this thread


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 23, 2018)

HOPPING IN EXCITEMENT! BECAUSE! REASONS!!!
MY NEW PAINTING'S FINALLY PUT TO GOOD USE!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

*Voring the shit outta this sandwich


 *


----------



## Marcl (Jul 23, 2018)

Browsing through the forums, aiming at the forum games, planning out my evening. Drawing, English courses, drawing...


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Marcl said:


> Browsing through the forums, aiming at the forum games, planning out my evening. Drawing, English courses, drawing...


_I've got something for you to draw..._
That sandwich above you :V


----------



## Marcl (Jul 23, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> That sandwich above you :V


That can be arranged.


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

lol


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


Not McDonalds!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Im sitting here smoking and drinking a Stella, about to light the grill. Awooo.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 23, 2018)

Trying to tune a Concert Ukulele with new Aquila strings. They're stretching like ba$tard$.


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 23, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not McDonalds!!



Okay!





I’m currently eating Wendy’s at work, glad today is my last day for a week, then I’m off to Destin, FL tomorrow for vacation.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)

Sheep like lemons... and cheeseburgers


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


Do you know I need lemons? 

Like seriously


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


Those going in a drink?


----------



## Dongding (Jul 23, 2018)

My friend's tummy I guess. It was a special request since I got to make a delivery into town.

Working in a plant is like prison. You can't leave, you have a strict schedule and a tiny room, all the little things become valuable. Pens, snacks, fast food... lemons.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 23, 2018)

Trying to get my dog to get off of me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 23, 2018)

About to go grocery shopping with Bhutrflai!


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 23, 2018)

Listening to the soundtrack of The Caligula Effect


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 23, 2018)

Dongding said:


>


*L E M O N*


----------



## Marcl (Jul 24, 2018)

ScrewLoose said:


> _I've got something for you to draw..._
> That sandwich above you :V


What I'm doing right now? Sitting and posting this image, so @ScrewLoose can get his sandwich porn. I was drawing from my memory and I completely missed position and content. So much food vore recently... I hope you're satisfied, sir.


----------



## Filter (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm replying to a thread on FAF titled "What are you doing at this exact moment?".


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2018)

Enjoying some delicious afternoon coffee <3


----------



## ScrewLoose (Jul 24, 2018)

Marcl said:


> What I'm doing right now? Sitting and posting this image, so @ScrewLoose can get his sandwich porn. I was drawing from my memory and I completely missed position and content. So much food vore recently... I hope you're satisfied, sir.
> 
> View attachment 36275


HOLY JESUS YOU ACTUALLY DID IT XD XD XD


----------



## Dongding (Jul 25, 2018)

Drawing a much much much more complicated background than I originally intended...

Edit: Help me Jesus...


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm watching the new season of Orange Is the New Black. I love this show


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 27, 2018)

Eating "breakfast". At 12.46.


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 27, 2018)

Playing "rock/paper/scissors" with a bot.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 27, 2018)

Posting a whole bunch of old art to the scraps section of my FA Gallery.


----------



## thekingofdragons23 (Jul 27, 2018)

you mean other than wishing i had money to get art of my furry oc's? nothing much just goofing of.


----------



## katalistik (Jul 29, 2018)

Watching some random cats fighting for some bones.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 29, 2018)

Typing this.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 29, 2018)

Driving back home.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 30, 2018)

Just doing a little housekeeping.


----------



## Blue Fire (Jul 30, 2018)

That moment you realize that a guest created a popular thread lol. (I am realizing)


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 31, 2018)

Just finished doing this


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 31, 2018)

@Guifrog glad I’m not the only one that loves doing that. 

Right now I’m sketching up work for this slew of comms I got. (6 pictures total!)


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 31, 2018)

I am drinking a glass of Cola.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 31, 2018)

Learning more about middle eastern conflicts.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 31, 2018)

I am "enjoying" 64kBps of internet right now. It'll go away.

@Guifrog I'm so proud of you ^w*;


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm finally feeling a bit better! 

Except my butt is asleep...


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 31, 2018)

Harassing furries when I'm supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## BlueGrrr (Jul 31, 2018)

Glaring as my first foam base wonder if it's going to look even remotely fox shaped by the time I'm done....


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 1, 2018)

Rolling around on my couch because my cat has gotten the brain too awake to go back to sleep but the rest of me is still hells tired. I just cannot get comfy and don’t wanna bother the wife with this restlessness.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2018)

Wondering if I should make more elk meat patties or sliced pork for dinner..


----------



## Nihles (Aug 1, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Just finished doing this


Do you get a trophy?


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 1, 2018)

Getting things rounded up to take a shower.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Managing my Discord server.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

Reading a Stridercest fanfic called “You can be the boss daddy”

Ahhh, Homesmut. You gotta love it.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 1, 2018)

Sitting in a car.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 1, 2018)

Looking for interesting places in my town through google earth. Turns out what I thought were small hills were actually much bigger and stretch further away than I believed. And there are more expensive houses than I thought.

Gotta love technology.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 1, 2018)

Talking on Discord while listening to Delain.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 1, 2018)

Rejoicing that a good friend has returned to the forums.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Aug 1, 2018)

Finishing eating a Hot Pocket before I go skate a bit. Probz climb around on stuff at a nearby parkour park. Maybe get some pointers from people who are better than me at free running


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 2, 2018)

Screeching. I can’t seem to age up some of these comms enough. I’m getting a lot of cute doodles but they look _twelve. _I made one _perfect _what happened?!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 2, 2018)

On discord,and I finished another drawing that is now my current avatar.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Aug 2, 2018)

Talking to my favorite Sergal <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2018)

Finishing up a character sheet for a friend's Star Wars d20 campaign. I'm going to be a creepily Force-sensitive Imperial Officer leading the party


----------



## Filter (Aug 2, 2018)

Eating cereal before bedtime. Apparently, I did this day backwards.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2018)

Taking a break from cleaning stinky, noisy chickens before I suffocate. It's a good thing they're cute, or this job would suck. One of the little ones will perch on my hand if I reach out to her.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 3, 2018)

Being tired after work


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 3, 2018)

Making stupid memes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 3, 2018)

Listening to Kylie Minogue while talking to people over Discord.


----------



## Zamietka (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm spending the night at work for the first time o-o it's interesting. Killing time by watching star wars for now.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 3, 2018)

Watching my cats lose their little kitty minds over the fact I rearranged the living room.


----------



## Wolfstin (Aug 3, 2018)

Partying like it's 69!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 4, 2018)

Maek rokit


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 4, 2018)

Up, when I should be sleeping. Gotta leave for work in about 3&1/2hrs. Time to go try 'Take 2', I guess. Pain meds, for shoulder, should be kicking in shortly.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 4, 2018)

Watching Caffeine Fox.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2018)

playing with that little kitten monster my mother has


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2018)

Just woke up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 4, 2018)

Sitting here on my back porch waiting for my dogs to do their business while I have a smoke.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2018)

Eating ice cream, straight from the box. Fite me. :V


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 4, 2018)

Barfing! *WOOOOO!!!

Im Dying Yall*


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Barfing! *WOOOOO!!!
> 
> Im Dying Yall*


Stop barfing. You're making a mess of the floor. :V

Also: Contemplating seeing Infinity War in cinemas.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 4, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Stop barfing. You're making a mess of the floor. :V
> 
> Also: Contemplating seeing Infinity War in cinemas.


Do it!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 4, 2018)

Done errands until I pick my girlfriend up from work in like 10 hours. I have all this free time now which I'll probably end up sleeping through because I stayed up all of last night...


----------



## Gheidren (Aug 4, 2018)

Playing pokken tournament and losing. XD


----------



## PercyD (Aug 4, 2018)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa oAo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 4, 2018)

Watching Outbreak


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 4, 2018)

Home from work, belly is full. Time for a nap before our Pirate Date Night!!


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 4, 2018)

Finishing cleaning my living room...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 4, 2018)

Exploring new genres of music.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2018)

Checking in on Kuxtor on Nationstates.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 6, 2018)

Eating "breakfast".


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 6, 2018)

Treating my coffee cup like The One Ring, and muttering "My precious." when I shuffle to the coffee maker.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2018)

Thinking about ships.


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Aug 6, 2018)

Speaking with the Lost Media Wiki staff.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 6, 2018)

Failing repeatedly in Far Cry 5.


----------



## CindyPig (Aug 6, 2018)

Drinking coffee , and thinking I should get off the computer and tie my shoes before I trip and fall.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 8, 2018)

on plene


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 8, 2018)

Waiting for a game to install... 1%/100% every minute...


----------



## Simo (Aug 8, 2018)

Reporting an idiotic troll.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2018)

Finishing an Old Speckled Hen and posting on Reddit


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 8, 2018)

Waiting for dinner to finish cooking.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 8, 2018)

Working on my Dnd


----------



## Dongding (Aug 8, 2018)

Off plene on a busnow.


----------



## Simo (Aug 8, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Finishing an Old Speckled Hen and posting on Reddit



A fitting ale for a fox!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2018)

Eating a nice fish dinner.


----------



## Simo (Aug 8, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Eating a nice fish dinner.



I hope you're also wearing an otter outfit...you know...just to be cute!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> I hope you're also wearing an otter outfit...you know...just to be cute!


Don't forget the tutu!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2018)

Simo said:


> A fitting ale for a fox!


The tap handle is perfect


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 8, 2018)

Laughing like crazy with @Felix Bernard's "First response wins" thread


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2018)

Just finished making a spreadsheet of how many seawater samples I took for work over the last year.

201 independent locations, with ~3 samples at each location. ~600 samples!!


----------



## Eli the Saber-tooth Cat (Aug 8, 2018)

Doing homework and about to practice contrabass clarinet for all state band


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2018)

Sitting in bed, contemplating the meaning of the universe. 

Lol, nah. Woke up due to, well, waking up at random.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 9, 2018)

Waiting for Yaka to respond to my query :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 9, 2018)

Being too busy to find the Norse alphabet. :V


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 9, 2018)

Sitting down at home after doing some errands debating on taking a nap.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 9, 2018)

The nap is in control now... it's just letting you _think_ you have a choice.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 10, 2018)

Waiting for an RP buddy to get back to me.  WHY MUST SOME OF YOU LIVE IN DIFFERENT TIMEZONES!


----------



## Nihles (Aug 10, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Sitting down at home after doing some errands debating on taking a nap.


Always take a nap.  If you have the opportunity and you feel like it there is no debate! My cats nap all the time and they seem happier than I am.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2018)

Watching 40-ish chickens wander around the yard while petting a big Dark Brahma rooster.


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

Work


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2018)

Bad drawing.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 10, 2018)

Using my cellphone and trying not to be a full furry.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Watching Bobs Burgers.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 10, 2018)

Trying to harass people, but failing miserably.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 10, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Trying to harass people, but failing miserably.


Aw, I love you too you big orange rectangle.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 10, 2018)

Nihles said:


> Aw, I love you too you big orange rectangle.


Stranger danger!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 10, 2018)

Snuggling with my dog<3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2018)

Slathering minoxidil on my head like it was Podling juice, and thinking of sleeping.


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 10, 2018)

2 out of 5 hours into a greyhound layover, and sitting around in a hotel lobby because of it. aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Zezel (Aug 10, 2018)

Finishing off reading some fanfics


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

Eating breakfast for once. I got up at like 3:30AM last night and never went back to sleep so I never got the chance to sleep in.

I'm eating eggs benedict, beef farmer's sausage, and a toasted egg, baked bean, and bacon sandwich. OJ and milk to drink.

Camp breakfast is actually really decent. They have everything you could want. Fresh fruit, regular breakfast stuff, berries and melons and stuff. Everything assorted.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 12, 2018)

Feeling fat and want to nap now instead of work...


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 12, 2018)

Sitting here, wondering if I should continue the grinding in Monster Hunter: World or if I should find something else to do.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

Packing my lunch. They have pretzel-bun bacon cheeseburgers today! :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2018)

Having some Dooley's Cream Liquor. :3


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Packing my lunch. They have pretzel-bun bacon cheeseburgers today! :3


I thought that’s your friend


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2018)

Reading about plankton.


----------



## CindyPig (Aug 13, 2018)

Playing on the computer , trying to get dressed , drawing stupid stuff , and drinking coffee. I'm multi-tasking.


----------



## Deathless (Aug 13, 2018)

eating frosted flakes and typing while I'm staring at my computer screen to reply to this thread


----------



## Lucidic (Aug 13, 2018)

Viewing an old thread I'm surprised has never died.

But mainly sitting on my computer thinking about food but sulking over my own laziness towards getting up.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2018)

Pushing papers... I see everyone has better day than me, good!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> I thought that’s your friend


You don't mean... M-Mr. Cow? 3':


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm going to browse PornHub for indonesian daddies and impregnation hentai


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 13, 2018)

Drawing this shxt
I think that’s not good enough 
After all I just have damn 30 minutes to draw it.
If anyone see this,plz give me some suggestions .
I haven’t add color on it,so if you guys have any idea plz tell me 
I’m leaving.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> Drawing this shxt
> I think that’s not good enough
> After all I just have damn 30 minutes to draw it.
> If anyone see this,plz give me some suggestions .
> ...



You are doing really well.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

Working... i do a work at home job now


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Working... i do a work at home job now


Nice, I don’t think I’d do well with a work at home job, I’d probably end up procrastinating


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Aug 13, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Nice, I don’t think I’d do well with a work at home job, I’d probably end up procrastinating




lol yea, its kinda rough sometimes lol... i do way too much time just screwing around on my own pc instead of my work machine


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol yea, its kinda rough sometimes lol... i do way too much time just screwing around on my own pc instead of my work machine



Just don't forget which computer you are on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2018)

Coding.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> Drawing this shxt
> I think that’s not good enough
> After all I just have damn 30 minutes to draw it.
> If anyone see this,plz give me some suggestions .
> ...


Don't press so hard lol.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 13, 2018)

Being harassed. Oh, the horror! When will it end!?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 13, 2018)

Mr.Mentlegen said:


> Drawing this shxt
> I think that’s not good enough
> After all I just have damn 30 minutes to draw it.
> If anyone see this,plz give me some suggestions .
> ...


You are better than me that's for sure


----------



## Dongding (Aug 13, 2018)

@Mr.Mentlegen 

The other one you posted in "Open Chat" had really good proportions. This one is a bit wonky. (Not to be rude. You asked.)

His torso is sort of too long. I can see you using skeletons or whatever people call them in order to get pose down. I don't find them to be terribly useful but I know they can be an incredibly effective tool if you have the eye for it. I think you should practice making more proportional stickmen for now.

Keep drawing. It's the o ly way to get better. :3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2018)

Holding a young rooster. He's a good boy


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2018)

Gaming some Monster Hunter: World with a couple of friends. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm on Discord talking about how great pineapple on pizza is with others.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't care what you haters say. It's delicious!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2018)

Collecting eggs


----------



## Dongding (Aug 14, 2018)

Drawin' a picture for @Massan Otter


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 14, 2018)

Wondering why the fuck I can't sleep when I have something to worry about, specifically, one thing.

Fuck OCD.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2018)

Laying a cable. :V


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 15, 2018)

Doing a bit of Wake & Bake, with my Love, Okami. Enjoying the rise of the morning, even as we prepare to go back to sleep (just a nap). 

Only 3 more years of 5am alarms.


----------



## TimFox (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm on my way to work Dx


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2018)

Watching Tim Pool.


----------



## yrbys (Aug 15, 2018)

Cleaning.

And waiting impatiently for commissions.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 15, 2018)

About to have an "Irish" workout on the punching bag


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 15, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Laying a cable. :V


Not releasing the Kraken? :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2018)

Reading about Alex Jones' latest freakout, and getting tired of telling people that letting lunatics walk among us as equals was a horrible idea from the beginning.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Not releasing the Kraken? :V


Nah. Laying a very long cable. :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 15, 2018)

David Icke and Mark Dice are the next two that need to be dealt with, they're just as bad as Alex Jones.


----------



## Jarren (Aug 15, 2018)

Sitting next to a commercial grade printer
On hold
Waiting for them to answer my call.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

Lookin' at this big fat bitch.





Gotta get me one of these for me cock.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lookin' at this big fat bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Telling fish stories again, Sheep?!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Just woke from a nap. Back still hurts like hell. Drinking a cuppa coffee, and Smoking an American Spirit.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> David Icke and Mark Dice are the next two that need to be dealt with, they're just as bad as Alex Jones.


They're so human-like, they'd make excellent test subjects.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 15, 2018)

Trying to find my stylist so I can finish this comm...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)

Watching The Office for like the fifth time


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Rolling a tator.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Watching Tacoma stalk me.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watching Tacoma stalk me.


Haha lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Haha lol


You're a Deer! Deer's don't stalk!!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> You're a Deer! Deer's don't stalk!!


We don’t stalk well, *Bumps antlers into a table*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2018)

Registering for student housing on my new campus.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Registering for student housing on my new campus.


Hope your roommate is a Furry!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> We don’t stalk well, *Bumps antlers into a table*


A deer rack reminds me of a shrub with no leaves.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 15, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They're so human-like, they'd make excellent test subjects.


I don't know, they might be reptilian shapeshifters. :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I don't know, they might be reptilian shapeshifters. :V


Nah! You can only find those in The White House and Parliament!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 15, 2018)

Don't forget the royal family!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Rolling a tator.


Rolling a... ta-tor..?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Rollong a... ta-tor..?


It means rolling a huge joint! Shhhh! Dont tell nobody!


----------



## Dongding (Aug 15, 2018)

Dang you quoted my spelling mistake...

Also I've never ever heard of one called a tator lmao. Wtf?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 15, 2018)

AHA! I just bough myself some new game! Ancestors: Legacy! Historical game with badass athmosphere! Don't ask me about historical corectness as I am not ace in that time period but the game? I have only played as Vikings but you can play as German, Brits and Slavs and this one is in particular interesting for me as you play as Mieszko I himself! Prince Mieszko I united Polanic tribes and created Poland! Im really happy that someone took an interest in history of my nation


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 15, 2018)

Wondering why no matter where I start, within a half hour youtube sticks me into pony music.


----------



## Some Moron (Aug 15, 2018)

Mercilessly harassing innocent people. But they started it!


----------



## Simo (Aug 15, 2018)

Wondering why the pages seem to be displaying oddly on the forum right now; maybe it's just this computer, though.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> Wondering why the pages seem to be displaying oddly on the forum right now; maybe it's just this computer, though.


NSA watching you Simo!! Too much spanking going on, Bud!


----------



## Simo (Aug 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> NSA watching you Simo!! Too much spanking going on, Bud!



NSA? National Spanking Agency?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Simo said:


> NSA? National Spanking Agency?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Eating a big bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios!


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 15, 2018)

About to get ready for work. Luckily it's just for a couple of hours. I should be back home by dinner time. Yay!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Xitheon said:


>


Is that you!?


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It means rolling a huge joint! Shhhh! Dont tell nobody!


AHH NOW WE ARE TALKING


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 15, 2018)

This one will be lit in name of Okami or Onufry for 5 min


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2018)

My plan to hold a filthy furfag cookout at my chicken job boss's house fell through, so I'm left with an entire steak, case of beer, burgers and bratwurst all to myself. I'm grilling the steak and listening to chickens pester and screech at each other.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 15, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Is that you!?



YES. I WAS GLORIOUSLY DURNK.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2018)

Flopping around on the boss's couch while drying off from a shower. Watching the house during her vacation will be a weird change of pace- her husband is a percussionist who's letting me use his instruments and gear, I've been left with food and drink, the local LGBT festival is tomorrow, and my only company has feathers and is stinky (though sometimes cuddly).


----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 15, 2018)

uuhhh im drawing and trying not to mcfreakin die x-x

making a comic is a pain in the ass but worth it ;w;b


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 15, 2018)

Catching up on Last Week Tonight.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 15, 2018)

Smoking some herb on our front porch with my wife, lurkin on FAF, listening to the cicadas talking, and the frogs, and the crickets.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

Really strongly considering starting a new game on DS3 when I go home for days off... Been watching PVP videos on youtube... not good.

I'm a harassment/rolling-shortbow-shot/parry tool and Estoc archer.

I piss you off with harrassment items and free shots with a shortbow, stay away until you're either out of estus or desperately and predictably trying to roll catch me, and then I either succeed in parrying, or close in with a hunter charm when you've managed to get low on health.

I also have a bit of faith for Force for staggaring players opening them up to the final flurry of R1s and throwing players off ledges. They never expect the first cast. After you cast it once it's essentially useless because they're wary, but that first cast has won me a lot of battles.

Yeah I'm a slimy bitch. But there's worse things to be and my shame ends once you send me your hatemail.


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 16, 2018)

Looking at prices of plane tickets to Thailand.   It's super cheap.  Thinking about saying fuck it and going for it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 16, 2018)

Getting ready for bed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2018)

Lying on my underwear next to a fan. It's really gross out today.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

Currently procrastinating sleep and watching / listening to youtube videos.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2018)

Trying to figure out how the Chinese wind instrument called 'sheng' works. Fingering looks like a bitch


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 17, 2018)

Rolling around in bed in pain. Issues have kicked up again and I don’t feel good enough to go force meds into me. 

Lurking on FAF

Thinking about what to do for this next chunk of this fanfic I started writing last night in a sleepless and obsessive craze.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2018)

Lazing about on a floor-level enclosed bed, and fantasizing about how nice it would be to cuddle with a bunch of floofy raccoon dogs.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 17, 2018)

Still working. I'd say about 2 hours or something still before I am done.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Flossing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm making maps


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 37723
> 
> I'm making maps


What are the dots? Places you took water samples?


----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What are the dots? Places you took water samples?



I am connecting the dots.

while eating a Luigi's Italian Ice.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 17, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What are the dots? Places you took water samples?



Places some different scientists took samples in the late 90's. 

I am using the information they collected to inform my own work.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 17, 2018)

Chillin!!;p


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Getting my things ready for when I move in with my roommate.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 17, 2018)

Playing Magic The Gathering.  C:


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 17, 2018)

Pinning on Pinterest and listening to a thunderstorm.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2018)

Watching over a sick rooster. I'm keeping him in the kitchen overnight. Hopefully he pulls through, he's my favorite


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 17, 2018)

Hunting for content on the internet.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 17, 2018)

House sitting for my parents dogs, brought my puppy. We’re all eating pizza and watching tv. I’m hung over affffff

Pupper tax:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 17, 2018)

He's sleeping now, so I guess all I can do is check on him in the morning.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 17, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I'm a harassment/rolling-shortbow-shot/parry tool and Estoc archer.


Loved the Estoc in DS 1.
I hate how DS3 tried to make it a serious weapon, and not just jumping all around the place. Felt so cool and strategic. until I run into something with a shield and can't do anything about it-3-


----------



## Dongding (Aug 17, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Loved the Estoc in DS 1.
> I hate how DS3 tried to make it a serious weapon, and not just jumping all around the place. Felt so cool and strategic. until I run into something with a shield and can't do anything about it-3-


Sounds like you've got a bad case of "GottaGitGood"


----------



## yrbys (Aug 17, 2018)

Procrastinating.


----------



## Akari Maverick (Aug 17, 2018)

Feeling kinda lonely


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 18, 2018)

Watching a recorded episode of Hey Arnold! and eating some cereal


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

trying to seduce my boyfriend.
that guy is hard to get.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

got here just before me.
you move fast.

gonna grab some cereal.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

hi sexy. good morning.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

should have been the first thing you said this morning Max.

what am i doing right now?
trying to keep Max at arm's length.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

but i had so many other things to say.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

this isn't a chat room. either stay on topic or get out.

also please don't repeat those things here.
this place is supposed to be sfw.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

k


----------



## Lexiand (Aug 19, 2018)

Clicking circles and missing the most easiest ever
Fuck my life xD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 19, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> Clicking circles and missing the most easiest ever
> Fuck my life xD


osu! werewolf gonna osu! werewolf. :3

I'm just sitting here while listening to Backstreet Boys. :V


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

everybody~ rock your body~

dammit. now you got it in my head.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 19, 2018)

Going into work


----------



## PrincePorun (Aug 19, 2018)

Playing Osu! like I do 80% of the time... Sigh.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 19, 2018)

Coffee, and listening to the news.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

avoiding my boyfriend.
waiting for them to screw everything up.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 19, 2018)

He isn't screwing anything up. You guys are funny.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 19, 2018)

he has the consistency of a squirrel on coffee and the mental stability of Rockwell featuring Michael Jackson.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 19, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> everybody~ rock your body~





Jay98 said:


> he has the mental stability of Rockwell featuring Michael Jackson.



you're just reminding me of all my favorite songs.
i'm gonna play a CD


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 20, 2018)

Watching Angry Foreigner.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2018)

44 pages of impenetrable literature still left to read. ;^;


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 20, 2018)

Being swarmed by hungry chickens. I can't get to their bowls if I can't move!


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 20, 2018)

not sleeping at 4:30AM.

time to kill


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 20, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> not sleeping at 4:30AM.
> 
> time to kill


What time are you trying to kill at 430 in the morning?


----------



## Dongding (Aug 20, 2018)

Ending a really awesome day on a pissed off note over something very small that happened during dinner. 3:<


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

waking up for the morning having slept badly.
feel like I've run a marathon.
i'm tired as hell but my body wont let me sleep any longer.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 21, 2018)

Watching supposed "progressives" disparage animal welfare activism on Twitter. SJWs really are useless.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Shouted on @Guifrog 's FA page but now I'm sort of regretting it because my page is icky and I don't know if it's in his best interests to associate his proffessional page with the likes of me, so I'm torn... I wouldn't be offended if you deleted that shout Gui.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 21, 2018)

Shouted back and gave a watch to @Dongding's page and now I wonder how much of a damage that might do to his expectations about my professionalism.


----------



## Dongding (Aug 21, 2018)

Well thank ya'. It was one of those things... 3:


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

Watching Roots and attemting a Dr Seuss art style.  Promised my wife I would watch the series if she agreed to play Bioshock in return.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 21, 2018)

this


----------



## modfox (Aug 21, 2018)

fogging up your window


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 22, 2018)

Waiting for class to start.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 22, 2018)

Ignoring the reading I need to do for job. Bleh, boring.


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2018)

Looking at tiny print, through a magnifying glass


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 23, 2018)

got 2 hours until work. gotta keep up with my social networks.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 23, 2018)

Mentally preparing for a dental appointment involving deep cleaning.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 23, 2018)

Listening to some music while playing They Are Billions.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2018)

Coding.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 23, 2018)

Watching the Discovery channel with my roommate.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 23, 2018)

Being frustrated because I have no drawing ideas.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 23, 2018)

Stalking a loose chicken around the yard while "A View to a Kill" plays in the background


----------



## Simo (Aug 23, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Stalking a loose chicken around the yard while "A View to a Kill" plays in the background



Pondering how you are quite literally a fox in the hen-house.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

up early.

4 hours until i gotta be somehwhere


----------



## alphienya (Aug 24, 2018)

Drinking Dr. Pepper while trying to keep myself in an okay headspace.

Please excuse me it's almost 2 am and my brain's trying to convince me to not feel good.

Maybe I should try going to bed early tonight, :s


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

alphienya said:


> Drinking Dr. Pepper while trying to keep myself in an okay headspace.
> 
> Please excuse me it's almost 2 am and my brain's trying to convince me to not feel good.
> 
> Maybe I should try going to bed early tonight, :s



get some rest babe and scare those morning bitches


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)

Studying before my professor shows up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm making more maps.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 24, 2018)

Preparing for another day of louse baths for the chickens. On top of it being a wet and gross job,  The wasps won't leave me alone while I'm out there, so I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

Watching 'Counter Arguments' go watch that channel


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)

Getting ready for an awesome session at the skate park





I looked kind of weird taking this picture, but it was literally what I am doing at this exact moment.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 24, 2018)

Still drowning lice.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 24, 2018)

Currently sipping some juice while waiting for my slowass cousin to finish his game in Rainbow Six: Siege so we can play some Company of Heroes 2.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 24, 2018)

The disgusting nightmare has ended for now. I just have to feed everyone now.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)

Reading the zoology book I paid to much money for.


----------



## Guifrog (Aug 24, 2018)

Melting some brains.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

failing at




and eating ritz crackers


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 24, 2018)

Greetings Humans o/
Just doing... Normal Svelt things!


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Melting some brains.


wait wtf I didn't even notice you were Guifrog WTF

edit: is this the svelt colt cult


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 24, 2018)

I like to Svelt. I'm Svelting right now.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

SirGavintheFurred said:


> Just Svelting of course.


okay no, I noticed you.


----------



## Massan Otter (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a rum and coke, I'm listening to live stuff from Miles Davis' skronky electric period, and I've just peeked in here and got thoroughly confused at the avatars...


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 24, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> I have a rum and coke, I'm listening to live stuff from Miles Davis' skronky electric period, and I've just peeked in here and got thoroughly confused at the avatars...


Everyone is going after the wrong senpai...

I'm still playing and failing at osu


_one of us
one of us
one of us_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 24, 2018)

FINALLY going home


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)

At a house party


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

just waking up at 4am because i fell asleep at 5pm


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> just waking up at 4am because i fell asleep at 5pm



yeah and take a wild guess what appointment you missed


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 25, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> yeah and take a wild guess what appointment you missed



so what? you have monday now.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2018)

Not wanting to go to work


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> so what? you have monday now.



i want both!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2018)

Painting


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2018)

Putting off sleep


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 25, 2018)

Doing homework


----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 25, 2018)

thinking about making fursuits and browsing fur affinity fourms.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

listening to Jungle's Accelerate whilst really dizzy and trying to strt my day


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 26, 2018)

Got the extreme night chills and trying not to throw up. 
Wish me luck.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 26, 2018)

Coffee, that is all.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

getting bitten by horseflies in my freaking bed.
FUCKING OW!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2018)

More painting.


----------



## pippi (Aug 26, 2018)

being bored.  thinking of what to make for dinner.  i'm either gonna have soup for like the 5th night in a row, or nothing


----------



## Simo (Aug 27, 2018)

pippi said:


> being bored.  thinking of what to make for dinner.  i'm either gonna have soup for like the 5th night in a row, or nothing



Aw, I hear ya there; have had periods, like that where due to being busy/broke/down, I don't eat enough. Well, I hope at least it is a good soup, you are having, and things look up.

Here: At work, and having gone though all my e-mails, I am now 'pretending' to look at them, so as to avoid staring various things, which I really should start.

In ways, it would be hard to see an end to the use of e-mail in the office, but on the other hand, it sure can be a good thing to pretend to be replying to!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

Answering emails.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2018)

Annoying forum members.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 27, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Annoying forum members.


yeah. i know.

-

i was biding time until i could say that i missed my chance to spend time online with my boyfriend.
accidentally spent exactly enough time to turn up at the right moment.
crap.
and the tv program i watched was boring as shit too.
what a waste of time.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 27, 2018)

Finally cutting the test pattern pieces I'll need for my fursuit.

I've got about a month left to make the suit before this house gets a lot more crammed (the kitchen and living room are being completely redone), so I'm trying to hustle a bit.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 27, 2018)

Watching The Office.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> yeah. i know.
> 
> -
> 
> ...



you prick.

anywhos.
good morning Europe


----------



## faerr (Aug 28, 2018)

Maybe a little bit of procrastinating - painting is so much work ;o;


----------



## Rant (Aug 28, 2018)

Existing at work. Someones done everything already so I have nothing to do....


----------



## milkyway wishes (Aug 28, 2018)

i should be going to bed for work, but instead i am browsing an internet forum at 1 in the morning.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 28, 2018)

Starting the day with some bossa nova


----------



## Simo (Aug 28, 2018)

On a southbound train to DC listening to Randy Newman and feeling relived at the AC.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2018)

Trying to read about sea ice but I don't understand it. c:


----------



## ScrewLoose (Aug 28, 2018)

nothing


----------



## Nihles (Aug 28, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Annoying forum members.


What's with all the fish, mate?

I'm just browsing at work while pretending to be using restroom


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 28, 2018)

Nihles said:


> What's with all the fish, mate?
> 
> I'm just browsing at work while pretending to be using restroom



That's the only good use of work time


I'm currently making pins for an event next week :0


----------



## Yav (Aug 28, 2018)

Reading all these replies :^)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2018)

Nihles said:


> What's with all the fish, mate?
> 
> I'm just browsing at work while pretending to be using restroom


I have half a mind to answer that with a question.


----------



## Simo (Aug 28, 2018)

About to get lunch. I think I'll get a falafel sandwich today, something healthy. 

Also: about 97f out, heat index 103 and muggy as all Hell...about the hottest day of the year, so far, here. Oh, how I miss the north, at these times!


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2018)

Hmm. I'd say scratching my chin.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2018)

Getting ready to drop my friend off to work and what to do about his car.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 28, 2018)

Running even more code.


----------



## Connery (Aug 28, 2018)

Having my UML modeling tool running in the background and reflecting on college


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 28, 2018)

Being a deer apparently.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 28, 2018)

Making horrible puns with the guy above me.


----------



## Aibiki (Aug 28, 2018)

Redesigning one of my first OCs. I haven't drawn her since HS.


----------



## alphienya (Aug 28, 2018)

Waiting for someone to get out if the shower while watching reruns of The Office


----------



## Connery (Aug 28, 2018)

About to watch a spooky movie


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 28, 2018)

alphienya said:


> Waiting for someone to get out if the shower while watching reruns of The Office


That show is a gift from god, just saying


----------



## Anjeka (Aug 28, 2018)

Gettin ready to finish inking a comic I'm working on


----------



## Anisa-Mazaki (Aug 29, 2018)

atm, I am exploring this forum before I go back to drawing....


----------



## rd924 (Aug 29, 2018)

Trying to work on a reference sheet of one of my sonas, whilst streaming MW2 on Mixer. Basically living the dream


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 29, 2018)

Just woke up. Scratching my chin again. I think I might have a rash..


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2018)

Im trying to drag my tail out of a bed. Ahhh i need to go to gym! And then the afternoon shift! Fuck me sideways i hate afternoon shifts


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 29, 2018)

KICKING COMBINE ASS.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2018)

Im about to meet my arch enemy, boss of all bosses, the mutherfucker himself!
The Ancient Dragon in Dark Souls sotfs!

This time I will win


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2018)

But first the gym


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 29, 2018)

Trying to memorize the material for a quiz.


----------



## Simo (Aug 29, 2018)

Just walked over and had lunch, and feel a bit dizzy, between the heat, humidity and smog...if you live in the DC area: stay inside, if at all possible, the air is like Beijing. And on that note, I am eating a veggie egg-roll, and rice : )

Eager for the thunderstorms set to roll though tomorrow night...


----------



## Scout_Charger (Aug 29, 2018)

Right now I'm thinking about if I should get up and get myself a bottle of cider or not.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 29, 2018)

Eating pizza because they were on sale. $3 a piece for the good shit, yo! Shame it was only 3 per person or I'd by the remaining 20. :V

I know I said I wouldn't eat anything unhealthy. I guess I will be adding a cheat day or two every month.


----------



## DivinePrince (Aug 30, 2018)

lol sitting on my bed in the middle of the living room (yes) on the laptop. Listening to music, wondering if I should watch a few episodes of Amanchu! Advance.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2018)

In bed, typing on my phone when I should be going to sleep.


----------



## alphienya (Aug 30, 2018)

Should be sleeping but I'm just lying here being sad instead


----------



## Asassinator (Aug 30, 2018)

Chatting with furries during science class


----------



## Simo (Aug 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Chatting with furries during science class



That's odd. I was just chatting with scientists during furry class! 

Actually just on my way to work...after today I have 4 glorious days off...no real plans aside from some writing and additional hibernation.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 30, 2018)

Getting all my stuff ready before I head to classes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 30, 2018)

Downloading massive reams of data. So sloowwwwwwlllyyyyy


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Downloading massive reams of data. So sloowwwwwwlllyyyyy


For some reason Scandroid's "Datastream" is playing in my head. 

On-topic: Laying a "cable". :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 30, 2018)

Watching humming birds fight over this feeder and smoking a joint next to my SoulMate, Bhutrflai. Life is good.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 30, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watching humming birds fight over this feeder and smoking a joint next to my SoulMate, Bhutrflai. Life is good.


Aww. You finally mentioned me. Thanks, babe.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 30, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Aww. You finally mentioned me. Thanks, babe.


Hey Beautiful!!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 30, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Aww. You finally mentioned me. Thanks, babe.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Watching humming birds fight over this feeder and smoking a joint next to my SoulMate, Bhutrflai. Life is good.


You two are so adorable! ^_^

I’m watching tv before the day picks up


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 30, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Aww. You finally mentioned me. Thanks, babe.


Yes, he finally noticed you. You have to spam the like button more. 

Currently I am just sitting here, contemplating what to do tomorrow.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 30, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> You two are so adorable! ^_^





Yakamaru said:


> Yes, he finally noticed you. You have to spam the like button more.






 

I am the exasperated one.


----------



## Whimsycal (Aug 30, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 38810
> 
> I am the exasperated one.


You two are definitely adorable xD 

Welp just starting the day as usual. Greeting the horizon
"Hello horizon!" 

I am waiting one day it will become a giant and greet me back.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 30, 2018)

Looking over my music submissions


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 30, 2018)

Browsing the forum and watching 'The Office' for the 7th time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 30, 2018)

Preparing for a session of the Star Wars tabletop RPG


----------



## boederman (Aug 30, 2018)

Listening  a mashup of evangelion and deathgrips. But I'm too sleepy, so I'm just gonna read some Lovecraft in my bed

Good night!


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 30, 2018)

Procrastinating on a couple of assignments^^


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Aug 30, 2018)

Pondering what to do next, of if I should just go to bed and call it a night. . .or maybe post something random on Simo's wall, because why not.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 30, 2018)

Drinking a Bacardi and Pepsi. Smoking a fat hog leg! Going to bed soon, thankfully!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 30, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 38810
> 
> I am the exasperated one.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 1, 2018)

Watching a war documentary on the history channel.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 1, 2018)

Many things.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 1, 2018)

Eating ice cream and watching YouTube.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 1, 2018)

Now I'm watching Pon Stars


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 1, 2018)

Sticking my nose in places where I know I'm going to get pissed off.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2018)

painting scales.


----------



## milkyway wishes (Sep 1, 2018)

listening to some lofi, browsing a few forums.


----------



## Trill_cock (Sep 1, 2018)

*B*oolin


----------



## Rant (Sep 1, 2018)

Playing Minecraft, 1/3rd of my Edo period village is complete.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 2, 2018)

Surprisingly enough listening to metal


----------



## Boluwa2 (Sep 2, 2018)

Relaxing on couch while busy chit-chatting with my small budget phone, checking photo news of various happenings around.


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm waking up...

_to ash and dust
I wipe my brow
and sweat my rust
I'm bringing in the chemicals_


----------



## Simo (Sep 2, 2018)

Noting that @AvienWithFur has changed species again!


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 2, 2018)

Not really but kind of

_Now listening to a song~~~_


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 3, 2018)

Going through my back log of submissions on FA. 1000 more to go.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 3, 2018)

Talking about cars with my roommate.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 3, 2018)

Reading through unread threads


----------



## pippi (Sep 3, 2018)

Drinking a capri sun as I have JUST finished my pokeball hat I was working on all afternoon ^_^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 3, 2018)

Trying to establish a base on a gorgeous but deadly planet in No Man's Sky. It's an overgrown planet with enormous cave systems I can fly the ship through. They offer protection from the frequent 200-plus degree rain, and an awesome spot for a base.


----------



## Simo (Sep 3, 2018)

Bemoaning how hard it is to find a decent RP with somebody who writes at least in small paragraphs and where things feel reciprocal. It gets very tiresome when you put time and effort into them only to feel like you're just there to do all the work, so to speak. I've certainly had some amazing RPs with some amazing furs...but more and more I feel lonely as this seems hard to find. I'm more a verbal sort and oddly, video games hold no real interest...so it's been sorta depressing to see fewer and fewer furs into such things. I think the rise of things like Twitter and even Discord have done a lot to kill this genre off. But nothing is better than a good RP where you just mesh with the other person...


----------



## AvienWithFur (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 3, 2018)

Simo said:


> Bemoaning how hard it is to find a decent RP with somebody who writes at least in small paragraphs and where things feel reciprocal. It gets very tiresome when you put time and effort into them only to feel like you're just there to do all the work, so to speak. I've certainly had some amazing RPs with some amazing furs...but more and more I feel lonely as this seems hard to find. I'm more a verbal sort and oddly, video games hold no real interest...so it's been sorta depressing to see fewer and fewer furs into such things.



I wish I could be more interested in this fandom, as it seems RP is an important and unique exercise of creativity. From the perspective of someone who has a hard time enjoying RP, I can say part of it is that reciprocal balance you mentioned. The most bothersome thing from my experience is when people rush the story to a point they are most interested in, basically taking the feel-good brain candy without paying their part to the story.


----------



## Boluwa2 (Sep 4, 2018)

Getting ready for another day of louse baths for the chickens. On top of it while thinking about relocating to Canada, being a wet and gross job, the wasps won't leave me alone while I'm out there, so I'm not looking forward to it. and also trading Bitcoin


----------



## Simo (Sep 4, 2018)

Posted a poem, in the writing section, from a ways back, in an act of shameless self-promotion! : P

forums.furaffinity.net: A poem a day keeps the rhyme going.

Hopefully, somebody will read it!


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 4, 2018)

Wondering why I am so sleepy.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 4, 2018)

Being a lump.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 4, 2018)

Adding emojis to my discord server.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 4, 2018)

Screaming because of how difficult antlers are to draw lol


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 4, 2018)

Getting ready for sleep


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 4, 2018)

Preparing for a test


----------



## PercyD (Sep 4, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Preparing for a test


Do well on your test~!


----------



## light tear drop (Sep 4, 2018)

I'm laying in bed thinking about tommrow if I wear my tail to schools


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 4, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Do well on your test~!


Just finished it! I think I did well. Thanks for the encouragement ^w^


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 5, 2018)

Assembling some wares, drinking a Monster and chatting with colleagues. Oh, and typing here.


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 5, 2018)

trying to work on comms.


----------



## Rayd (Sep 5, 2018)

_Finally_ got rank 1 killer in Dead by Daylight, and I've just been watching over some of the games I was in from different streamers' perspectives. None of them seemed to like me very much. Feeling a very strong need to post the timestamps, since some of the reactions are pretty funny. Playing against streamers in the most toxic way possible is probably my favorite part about playing at high ranks.




Spoiler: The Games.



Game 1 - 1:39:06

Game 2 - 04:44:55

below is 2 streams, same game, different perspectives.

Game 3 - 1:00:14

Game 3 - 4:40:37





Spoiler: My build for the season.



*Killer* - The Pig / Amanda Young
*Perks* - Hex: Ruin, Thrill of the Hunt, No One Escapes Death, BBQ & Chili
*Typical Addons* - Rules Set #2, Amanda's Secret, or Rusty Attachments w/ Slow Release Toxin

_And yes, I did use a jigsaw piece / broken glasses whenever I was able._


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2018)

Rubbing sore eyes after a night of little sleep, a full day of work, and too much No Man's Sky


----------



## light tear drop (Sep 5, 2018)

Laying in bed...again cause high school sucks that I a senior still ride the bus lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 6, 2018)

Finishing my Monster. :3


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 6, 2018)

*Pressing Post Reply*


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 6, 2018)

looking at my feet


----------



## Valaska (Sep 6, 2018)

Writing dialogue for a lewd game. For money.


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 6, 2018)

You really sure to know what I am doing?
Ok then,


----------



## ❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ (Sep 6, 2018)

Lurking,  exposing the fact that I'm lurking, and doing school work XD


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 7, 2018)

Finding a way to escape Science class


----------



## alphienya (Sep 7, 2018)

Writing a thing I'm gonna share with like one person that's been sitting in the back of my mind for months now.


----------



## YukineAlterma (Sep 7, 2018)

writing a piece of a story that a friend and I are working on.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 7, 2018)

Listening to music.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 7, 2018)

Teacher is talking to someone about something, finished this periods work early, so nothing I guess lol


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 7, 2018)

Just woke up a few minutes ago after a horrible day. Slep felt gud.


----------



## alphienya (Sep 8, 2018)

My friend introduced me to a new site with a pet feature to it so I'm kinda snooping around there right now.

Poach, you've been in my life for only a few hours now, but girlie I would die for you.


----------



## Axle_wolf (Sep 9, 2018)

I don't know what I'm doing, I never know what I'm doing


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 9, 2018)

Being warm and cozy in my kigu on this cold night.

Life is good...


----------



## Ravofox (Sep 9, 2018)

Well, I_ should_ be reading my assigned reading for uni, but nah I'm on here XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 9, 2018)

Hanging out in the chicken coop with the birds.


----------



## DivinePrince (Sep 9, 2018)

Computering, listening to music and drinking tea!

And cropping images to fit my desktop better. Desktop wallpaper editing ftw!


----------



## Picklepaige (Sep 9, 2018)

Trying to use my laptop while my puppy is continuously dropping her ball on the keyboard for me to throw -_-


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2018)

I am making maps again. C:


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 11, 2018)

Just finished watching the pilot episode of Mayans M.C.

Now I'm checking FA for comments on my latest gallery addition, and browsing for artists to follow or commission.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Sep 11, 2018)

Eating apples and having a rasberry long drink


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 11, 2018)

Pushing the envelope.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 11, 2018)

Watching the Discovery Channel.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 12, 2018)

Looking for a fucking car keys or i will not get to my job


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 12, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Looking for a fucking car keys or i will not get to my job


Uhhhhh...I don't think you're going to find them in this thread...

Maybe they're hiding in Open Chat? Or maybe you set them down in your profile?

(You better pray to the gods that they're not lost in LPW. They'd be gone forever!!)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 12, 2018)

Just getting ready for the day


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 12, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> Uhhhhh...I don't think you're going to find them in this thread...
> 
> Maybe they're hiding in Open Chat? Or maybe you set them down in your profile?
> 
> (You better pray to the gods that they're not lost in LPW. They'd be gone forever!!)


Nah i have found them already


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 12, 2018)

Just cleaning my scissors and making sure no cables are tangled with my tools for the salon. And ironing shirts. 

Fighting wrinkles in clothes with justice.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 12, 2018)

Eating breakfast and enjoying coffee


----------



## Skychickens (Sep 13, 2018)

Desperately trying to not go to sleep


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 13, 2018)

Social Studies


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hoping my best friend in the state of Georgia is safe from Hurricane Florence.


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 13, 2018)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Hoping my best friend in the state of Georgia is safe from Hurricane Florence.


I wish him the best!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 13, 2018)

Lighting incense after gassing out the living room.


----------



## Whimsycal (Sep 13, 2018)

About to play League with a friend


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 13, 2018)

Getting angry


----------



## Fiorabeast (Sep 13, 2018)

Having a slight mental breakdown from stress while being hungry at the same time.


----------



## Rayd (Sep 13, 2018)

Binging the Halloween remakes. Very hyped for the 2018 movie!


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 14, 2018)

Anxiously waiting for the lunch bell to ring.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 14, 2018)

Making an appointment to have my car worked on....again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2018)

Finished a chapter of a book I'm in the middle of.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 14, 2018)

Slacking. I really shouldnt be though.


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 14, 2018)

wondering if joining furrific and sofurry is a good idea


----------

